# Naruto 670 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Mar 19, 2014)

Predict, you guys



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Revolution (Mar 19, 2014)

Entire Chapter is what Naruto saw after he was knocked out while Sakura was heart pumping.  Something happened when Kurama was ripped.  Naruto was floating in water on the last panel of 669. 

I can almost hear the (sad-themed) music from the anime


----------



## Rai (Mar 19, 2014)

Naruto meets Hagoromo. :ignoramus


----------



## Weapon (Mar 19, 2014)

Klue said:


> Predict, you guys



Gai Death, his final panel this chapter makes me think he's just about out of steam as much as Madara is enjoying it. Naruto Spotlight too.


----------



## Klue (Mar 19, 2014)

Gai flashback chapter. We all know it's going to happen.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 19, 2014)

Klue said:


> Gai flashback chapter. We all know it's going to happen.



We already got the mad feelings two weeks ago. I expect next flash back might be Lee remembering Gai but I honestly hope not. We already know what the relationship is like.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 19, 2014)

Gai dies. 

Maybe we will get the silly Naruto-RS shtick over with, as well.

Or Sasuke wakes up at the end.


----------



## rac585 (Mar 19, 2014)

is it me or does naruto look... older, in that last panel? maybe his birthday and age is on kishi's mind right now.

anyways, naruto inside his own mind again. time for a chat with other kyuubi and the rest of the bijuu. i would like to see new kyuubi still having some evil in him. maybe with a sick prank about naruto being dead or something.

really hope we don't see rikudo, but that's kind of what it looks like might happen.


----------



## RaptorRage (Mar 19, 2014)

Pairing chapter in Naruto's head.


----------



## RBL (Mar 19, 2014)

i predict neji comming back

i already predicted lee and gaara teaming up.

i predicted gai going eight gates as well.

so why not neji reviving?


----------



## vered (Mar 19, 2014)

Naruto and RS
and /or Madara finally uses the Rinnegan against Gai ,probably "Limbo", to beat him.


----------



## Rosi (Mar 19, 2014)

Naruto has a cute talk with Obito


----------



## Cjones (Mar 19, 2014)

Gai's gunna live cause of Naruto or Sakura.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 19, 2014)

Naruto and RS


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 19, 2014)

I have such a bad feeling that due to that stupid RS meeting, Madara defeating Gai will be off-paneled.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 19, 2014)

*Chapter 670 Prediction:*   In the place between life and death.

Naruto wakes up in the spiritual realm and sees Sasuke there as well.   They have a small conversation, until another figure walks to them.  It's Ridokou and he explains the events of the story around the Juubi and his sons.


----------



## calimike (Mar 19, 2014)

Remember this previous preview in Cahpter 667 I think?



> WSJ 667 Preview: ナルトが出会った、謎の老人正体と...!?
> "The encounter with Naruto, the true identity of the mysterious old man is...!?"


.
.
.
New preview here: What does it say?


----------



## Glutamminajr (Mar 19, 2014)

Well,I suppose the chapter will be mainly about Naruto,his reaction to what happened to his Kurama and the other bijuus,the other beasts's presence in his mind and the appearance of this old man Naruto will have a talk or two with.

I don't know if we'll see Guy and company next week though;after all if the old man is Rikudou (and at this point he can't be anyone else imho),we could have some flashbacks about Rikudou and his family's past so there's the possibility that we return to the present time only after some chapters.


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 19, 2014)

Then they fuck.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 19, 2014)

The new preview...seems to be similar to the old one.

Naruto gets revived. Something about an old person.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Mar 19, 2014)

calimike said:


> Remember this previous preview in Cahpter 667 I think?
> 
> 
> .
> ...


Well,my Japanese is not very good ,so take this trans with a grain of salt,but it should say something like:
"_Naruto awakens!The thing that was entrusted (to him) by the mysterious old man (is/was)...?!__/What did the mysterious old man entrust (to Naruto)?"_


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 19, 2014)

Glutamminajr said:


> Well,my Japanese is not very good ,so take this trans with a grain of salt,but it says something like:
> "_Naruto awakened!The thing that he was entrusted with by the mysterious old man (is/was)...?!__/What did the mysterious old man entrust (Naruto) with?"_



That's more or less what I got. Even if we both suck, we probably don't suck in the same way, so it's probably right. 

RS flashback chapter.


----------



## vered (Mar 19, 2014)

Glutamminajr said:


> Well,my Japanese is not very good ,so take this trans with a grain of salt,but it says something like:
> "_Naruto awakened!The thing that he was entrusted with by the mysterious old man (is/was)...?!__/What did the mysterious old man entrust (Naruto) with?"_



so RS is going to give some power to Naruto?
sealing power? is it a power-up?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 19, 2014)

FUCK YEAH !  
The preview is happening , the meeting with RS holy shit i want some cool info !


----------



## Ababu (Mar 19, 2014)

RS and Naruto Incoming  ....sssssssssuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrr.... and yes we will see gai for some more time.... although this might be his last dance.... well.. dat mother-might-fucking-gai... well played man.. well played


----------



## Glutamminajr (Mar 19, 2014)

vered said:


> so RS is going to give some power to Naruto?
> sealing power? is it a power-up?


I don't know.The preview doesn't say anything about the nature of the thing that was entrusted to Naruto,and like I said in my post,I'm just a beginner so takl is the right person to ask if you want something much more accurate than what I'm offering to you.


PikaCheeka said:


> That's more or less what I got. Even if we both suck, we probably don't suck in the same way, so it's probably right.
> 
> RS flashback chapter.


Oh,well,that's for sure
Btw as far as I'm concerned I love seeing flashbacks about history of Narutoverse and/or about some mysterious individuals so for me it's all good


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 19, 2014)

I predict tears, bijuu tears. Hagoromo and the nine bijuu will appear in Naruto's mental place and the bijuu will be all emotional meeting their daddy.

Oh and Madara will start turning the tables on Gai. Although I think we'll only see a few glimpses of that fight from now on. Gai has shown his full power and now it'll go downhill for him. I wouldn't be surprised if next we saw him, he and the others were all on the ground defeated with Madara looking down on them.


----------



## vered (Mar 19, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> I predict tears, bijuu tears. Hagoromo and the nine bijuu will appear in Naruto's mental place and the bijuu will be all emotional meeting their daddy.
> 
> Oh and Madara will start turning the tables on Gai. Although I think we'll only see a few glimpses of that fight from now on. Gai has shown his full power and now it'll go downhill for him. I wouldn't be surprised if next we saw him, he and the others were all on the ground defeated with Madara looking down on them.



yes i agree, though i doubt Gai defeat and death will be off paneled.
Unless Madara uses Limbo again and the result will be seen off panel to keep the mystery about the power just like what happened with Tobirama.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 19, 2014)

vered said:


> yes i agree, though i doubt Gai defeat and death will be off paneled.
> Unless Madara uses Limbo again and the result will be seen off panel to keep the mystery about the power just like what happened with Tobirama.



Not his death, no. But I could see him standing there unable to move blood dripping out of his every pore or lying on the ground barely breathing when Naruto returns.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Mar 19, 2014)

ℜai said:


> Naruto meets Hagoromo. :ignoramus



This/\
For the next three chapter or so.Maybe longer see as what type of flashback it will be.This will be it.


----------



## takL (Mar 19, 2014)

i predict Night panda.



Glutamminajr said:


> I don't know.The preview doesn't say anything about the nature of the thing that was entrusted to Naruto,and like I said in my post,I'm just a beginner so takl is the right person to ask if you want something much more accurate than what I'm offering to you.
> 
> Oh,well,that's for sure
> Btw as far as I'm concerned I love seeing flashbacks about history of Narutoverse and/or about some mysterious individuals so for me it's all good



ur trans is totally correct. 

"Naruto comes back...!? what on earth is it that was entrusted (with naruto?) by the mysterious old person....!?"

could be just a massage for people?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 19, 2014)

I think it will be something with Dawn cuz it symbolizes death but birth also... a new Dawn

Dawn Dragon 
Dawn Panda


----------



## Glutamminajr (Mar 19, 2014)

*@takl*
Well,I'm quite happy that I translated it right.Guess my Japanese is getting better and better!
Frankly I think that it could be some revelation about the true power of the chakra,that is,maybe the "connecting with people" trick that Rikudou wanted to teach to the others has another use...it could even give Naruto a potential power up.Who knows.


----------



## NarutoFan122134 (Mar 19, 2014)

Naruto's gonna get informed about the war and Gai's probably gonna collapse.


----------



## Tengu (Mar 19, 2014)

*Midnight Tiger*

I think wee will see it next chapter, Gai's ultimate technique, and i don't think it will disappoint.


----------



## RBL (Mar 19, 2014)

midnight tiger , that would be fcking awesome, like

wonrei's ultimate attack.


----------



## takL (Mar 19, 2014)

as i said morn, 朝 asa and eve, 夕 seki/yu　make a pair. so do day, 昼 hiru and night, 夜 yoru/ya.
when evening represents fall, morning is spring and day is summer. then there should be night for winter. and as the evening animal isnt same as the morning animal, it wont be  tiger again for the night.


----------



## Tengu (Mar 19, 2014)

I fucked up, what i meant was Midnight Dragon.


----------



## RBL (Mar 19, 2014)

*Incoming trolling chapter for Gai?*

so there are always a group of haters or pesimistic gais 
*Spoiler*: __ 






 who want to see gai getting trolled, do you actually think gai is  going to get trolled next chapter? i mean, com'on this is going to be a great battle once it gets animated, but some people want to see gai getting defeated off-panel, that'd be an insult to the readers in my opinion, not only for the gai-fans.

i'm actually scared about the possibility of gai getting trolled, i mean he might lose at the end, but one thing is that you lose against this god-alike been [Madara] and then the other thing is that you get trolled/insulted .by off-panneling the battle with a cliff-hanger.

i don't think kishi dares to do that, but who knows, i'm only a poor youth soul, scared of the possibilities


----------



## Njaa (Mar 19, 2014)

Naruto wakes up in the bijuu space and all the bijuu are there, then someone approaches and is left as a cliffhanger. Rest of it is Gai and Madara bossness.


----------



## calimike (Mar 19, 2014)

*Newest WSJ Preview: 670


ナルト復活。。。！？謎の老人 に託されたものとは一体。。。！
Naruto fukkatsu. . . ! ? Nazo no rōjin ni takusareta mono to wa ittai. . . !
"Naruto comes back...!? what on earth is it that was entrusted (to Naruto) by the mysterious old man....!?"*​


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 19, 2014)

Jizznificent said:


> i feel like after madara gets his ass kicked around by gai, he should get back up, crack his neck and says  something cliche like "heh, that kind of tickled", or *"not bad, that kind of woke me up a little".*


well i was close enough with my first prediction.

and now i see that it's rikudou time baby.


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 19, 2014)

Watch everyone guess Naruto will meet with Rikudo Sennin in limbo...

but it actually turns out to be Jiraiya.


----------



## Datakim (Mar 19, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> i'm actually scared about the possibility of gai getting trolled, i mean he might lose at the end, but one thing is that you lose against this god-alike been [Madara] and then the other thing is that you get trolled/insulted .by off-panneling the battle with a cliff-hanger.



Gai will lose, but I am still hoping he will manage to do something permanent before he dies.

I still have hope that Gai will get close enough to poke his fingers in Madara eye and destroy the rinnegan. That would be a major blow to Madara and a major victory for Gai. 

We all know that Gai won't kill Madara, but if Gai managed to either destroy the rinnegan or achieve something of equal level and permanence, then we could be satisfied with Gais death, and happy that he made a big difference that in the end might be what allows the others to truly defeat Madara.


----------



## Plague (Mar 19, 2014)

I don't think Gai will get trolled too hard. I think he'll inflict an injury that will serve instrumental in Madara's defeat. 

.........Or he does get trolled XD


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 19, 2014)

It'll be a few chapters of talk, flashbacks... Gai may be off paneled for a while if that happens. Either that or we only get a few panels of Naruto and the rest of the chapter still focuses on Gai VS Madara. And I need to know what's Tenten doing. Zzz


----------



## Gabe (Mar 19, 2014)

calimike said:


> *Newest WSJ Preview: 670
> 
> 
> ナルト復活。。。！？謎の老人 に託されたものとは一体。。。！
> ...



Sounds awesome

I think madara is about to go off and he will beat gai bad maybe even hurt lee and others who will try to interfere


----------



## Weapon (Mar 20, 2014)

Wonder what it is


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 20, 2014)

People are expecting way too much in the form of Madara being offensive and Gai being trolled. The ending of this week's chapter should have shut that down. This is what will happen

- Chapter dedicated to Naruto, Rikudou Sennin, Naruto's new power and his future
- Maybe a few pages towards Gai's offense slowing down, possibly
- Maybe a Sasuke return page

Either way we're not going to see Madara get the offensive and "troll" Gai like what happened most of this chapter with Gai's strength. Gai's going to last until the heroes actually arrive on the battlefield. Why? Because once Gai's out the heroes are literally done for. Expecting Gai to be taken out before Naruto or Sasuke shows appears makes no sense. When Gai's finally out, the moment before he's defeated either Naruto or Sasuke will stop Madara with their new power. That's how this series works. 

It's the same thing that happened weeks ago with people assuming Obito would easily be taken out without understanding the type of situation we're in right now. We're not in the "Madara beats characters down" portion. We're in the "heroes recover" area.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 20, 2014)

predict : similar panel....instead of naruto..... sasuke will spat in the face of madara....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 20, 2014)

It's possible Kishi will drag out the silly RS meeting a few chapters.

That way he can make it look like the good guys are "winning", possibly use the RS tools against Madara, and end this chapter on a good note for them. Then the next week, we get more of the RS thing, while Madara breaks out and the chapter ends on a bad note for the good guys. Next chapter after that, Naruto finally comes back.

It will really depend on if Kishi remembers the RS tools or not. If so, this meeting might be broken up between 2-3 chapters.

Unless he has Sasuke meet Itachi and then we have 3 things going on. Oh shit. 



Abanikochan said:


> Watch everyone guess Naruto will meet with Rikudo Sennin in limbo...
> 
> but it actually turns out to be Jiraiya.



Sounds terrible either way.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 20, 2014)

vered said:


> Naruto and RS
> and /or Madara finally uses the Rinnegan against Gai ,probably "Limbo", to beat him.



Something like this I assume... 



Rosi said:


> Naruto has a cute talk with Obito


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 20, 2014)

i wouldn't be surprised if kishi off-panels the gai vs madara fight and the next time we see the fight madara is looking cocky and a beat up gai is on his last leg, gathering his last strength for one final attack.


----------



## Klue (Mar 20, 2014)

Aww man, just saw the latest preview. Think I'm going to puke in my mouth.

Inb4 Rikudou says: Naruto, I am your father's father.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 20, 2014)

Klue said:


> Aww man, just saw the latest preview. Think I'm going to puke in my mouth.
> 
> Inb4 Rikudou says: Naruto, I am your father's father.




I've been dreading this interaction, I honestly think it's unnecessary and I really don't want to see it take up so much panel time. 

Majority of the Gai fight will probably be off panelled if we see it from next chapter.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 20, 2014)

I hope the RS naruto interaction lasts a few chapters and we can leant more from the past about his mother his sons and so on


----------



## Deadway (Mar 20, 2014)

*Naruto 670 Prediction
Midnight*

Lee: Impossible..he's still alive?
Gaara: It's Madara after all, I'm not surprised.
_Minato teleports back_
Kakashi:  where did you go?
Minato: I teleported the orbs near the forest of the cloud, he wont be getting them anytime soon.
Minato: !?
Minato see's Madara still standing.
Minato: Dammit...Kakashi, can you--
Minato: !
_Kakashi is pale and about to collapse, his mangekyou is almost all white_
Kakashi: Sorry sensei...I don't think I can be of much use right now...
Minato: I see...then we have to leave it to Gai.
Gai: All those hits and he's still kicking.....he's regenerating the damage at an immense rate....
_Gai's in pain and starts screaming, the fire is burning his skin off_
Madara: Looks like you can't handle the pain after all. You've over used your body, and you will lose the power of the 8th gate and shortly after you'll die.
---------------------flashback to Might Dai in 8th Gate
the surrounding is ruined and most of the swordsman are dead
The Tiger Shark is brutally wounded but he's regenerating with Samehada.
Dai: Still alive huh?
Gai: Dad!
Dai: Why are you still here? I told you to leave!
Gai: I don't want to leave you pappa? 
Dai: Don't you get it Gai, I'm already dead...
Tiger Shark: Indeed, and now your brat of a child will die as well, fresh meat for Samehada!
Gai: What will you do pappa?
Dai: If he just regenerates from my attacks, then I'll have to finish him in one blow...the---
Dai: !!?
Dai reverts to normal and collapses.
Gai: PAPPA!
Tiger Shark: Time to eat.
Tiger Shark jumps towards Gai but Minato comes and blocks his path.
Tiger Shark: Fourth Hokage...*I'm not prepared for this fight*
_Tiger Shark retreats_
Minato: Might Dai...were you about to use....
--------------------
Gai: *That's right, now I know what he was going to do*
_Gai puts his arms in the gates opening formation_
Minato: !! that's..
Minato: Everyone, protect Gai until he's ready!
Madara:*he's building a huge amount of concetrated chakra, and judging by what he just said, I can't let this happen*
_Madara leaps towards Gai but is blocked by Lee_
Lee: Morning Peacock!
_Madara blocks it with his staff shield_
_Madara is about to strike Lee but Lee gets pulled back by the sand from Gaara_
_Madara launches himself towards Lee and Gaara_
Gaara: Too fas--
Lee: !!
_As Madara is about to cut them in half Minato teleports in his way and takes the hit, leaving him in two pieces_
Madara: !
Minato :!! 
------------flashback
Tobirama: Be careful not to get his in your edo tensei body by him, if you take a fatal blow, you'll die
------------
Minato: * I guess, that's it...*
_Lee is about to counter attack with Gaara but Madara kicks them away and knocks them out_
_Kakashi is just sitting there casually_
_Madara stands in front of him and grabs him by the neck_
Madara: Your friends are defeated, and your star is about to be killed momentarily, that leafes you.
Kakashi: ....
Madara: I'll take that eye and go get my chakra back
Madara; !??_
Madara turns around and see's Gai in a massive flame avatar
_
Madara; He's still alive? 
_Gai rushes towards Madara and Kakashi_
_Madara uses Kakashi as a meat shield_
Madara: * He won't attack recklessly and kill his friend*
Kakashi: DO IT GAI, RIGHT THROUGH ME!
Gai: Alright!
Madara: !!!?
Gai: If they keep getting up, finish them in one blow, I'll cut right through you!
Kakashi: *KAMUI*
Kakashi does what Obito does and becomes intangible.
_Madara loses grip of his throat_
-----------------
Dai reading  a bedtime story to Gai
Dai: The morning peacock, the day time tiger, the night elephant...whats left is the one that meets with the end and beginning..
Gai: What is it pappa?
Dai: well...it's...
-----------------------
Gai: MIDNIGHT DRAGON!
Final Page has Gai cut right through Madara with his entire body as a giant dragon avatar, splitting him in half.
*Chapter End.*


----------



## Mofo (Mar 20, 2014)

I bet the Ootsukis changed their surname to Uzumaki, they even sound similar.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 20, 2014)

The old man could also be shukaku's old man.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 20, 2014)

It could be Jirayas as well. Or the Uzumaki clan leader.
However it's unlikely.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2014)

Semi-flashback monologue chapter for Naruto incoming.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 21, 2014)

Almost perfetct timing:


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 21, 2014)

I predict the first words of the chapter will be:

Naruto: "Teuchi-ossan, what are you doing here?"


----------



## MaruUchiha (Mar 21, 2014)

RaptorRage said:


> Pairing chapter in Naruto's head.



Hinata's gonna end up with Sasuke bro.. 

Anyway, I predict Naruto waking up and either meeting Rikudo himself and they have a deep convo, or Naruto wakes up to meet Kurama, maybe Juubi'd out. By that I mean I think Kurama might have some kind of Rikudo look (Like Juubito and Juubi Madara have), since Naruto has all 9 bijuu's chakra. Then maybe Naruto wakes up and talks with Obito & Sakura. Hopefully we don't get the whole chapter of just Naruto. I hope it switches off to Sasuke and the gang, revealing Sasuke's rinnegan.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 21, 2014)

I'll be disappointed if Naruto meets Rikoudou this early (then again, Sasuke said he wanted to become Hokage too early).  

Naruto needs to meet the one and eight tails and learn to survive on their chakra with an explanation that he was conceived within bijuu chakra and cannot live without it. (then again, that also sounds like Rikkoudu sage).

Perhaps a part of it is Rikkoudu sage owing an explanation to Sasuke on why he abandoned his first born son instead of dividing his legacy equally, in response to Sasuke saying something like "You should have killed your first born son instead of giving his children a cursed fate.  We _know_ you didn't love him as you chose _love_ for the reason."

Seriously, how would you respond to that?


----------



## Xeros (Mar 21, 2014)

So he will go blind and get stronger eye

CHAPTER 670 SPOILER RELEASED.

[READ AT YOUR OWN RISK]

》》》》670《《《《
◆◆◆◆◆◆WSJ Naruto Translated by GT→

▪Page 1-3 - Obito weakened into a bad state?

▪Page 3-9 - Rinnegan , the secret of the backstory?

▪Page 10-11- The "Hawk" travels!

▪ Pages 12-19 - Officially released on front covers of WSJ68#5. "Naruto meets the mysterious old man?!"

??》》Next Chapter→ 26 March 2014 《《??

★★ SHONEN JUMP ON BREAK NEXT MONTH ★★


----------



## shadowmaria (Mar 22, 2014)

Why you post fake spoilers, Xeros?!


----------



## Weapon (Mar 22, 2014)

Too many different focuses in one chapter, that's not very Kishimoto like.


----------



## Jad (Mar 22, 2014)

Man. Kishimoto has literally given me a taste for this fight and I need more. I really need more, I don't want him to off panel a second of this fight. Kishimoto, please don't go to Naruto - no, not long boring speeches of empowerment, friendship, and love. You can't do this to me! I need to see this fight continue~!


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 22, 2014)

670: A Goodnight Miracle
A flashback of Naruto in the afterlife where little naruto is crying in the afterlife leaned up against the tree. Naruto is lost and confused seeing as he has failed to end hatred in the world that end the end no matter how hard he tried he still failed. Scene changes to older naruto as he stops crying with a Popsicle extended to him and its Jiraiya in the after life. They have a discussion and naruto talks about kushina as she appear behind them too. Jiraiya pulls a scroll out of naruto mouth and told him that he should get to practicing some of his old clan abilities while he is here. Naruto questions Jman whats the point if he is already dead. Jman fades and waves bye to kushina and naruto as he dissipates smiling. He says something tells him that his story on ending hatred in the world isnt over yet. Naruto and Kushina starts training with the scroll to teach Naruto Murasaki jutsu As the scene changes to Sasuke and co.

Karin is complaining about why sasuke hasnt come through yet Kabuto explains its because though his body is alive sasuke soul and life force is still weak from being dead. That they need a sacrafice to help bring him back. Karin volunteers but Kabuto declines saying they have a better choice in mind. Kabuto orders Juugo to remove the black spikes from tobirama as taka is wondering what is going on. Tobirama uses fushi tensei and transfers his soul into sasuke to revive him Last Page.

Gai is and Madara are both pretty banged up while madara is smirking and daring Gai to hit him with his best attack. He says he wont try to block it. Telling him to either go all out or else he will send him home. Gai says his goodbyes and tells everyone is time for the Goodnight Dragon.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> That they need a sacrafice to help bring him back. Karin volunteers but* Kabuto declines*



And suddenly, all of Kabuto's fans vanish.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 22, 2014)

Winter Golden Week is coming.


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 22, 2014)

Isn't Golden Week end of April beginning of May-ish?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 22, 2014)

Kabuto/Orochimaru's intention for Sasuke will finally be realised; Rinnegan Sasuke. 

Naruto will be obtaining the body power, the Juubi's body. Confirmed seeing as to use the Juubi's power you need Sage Mode.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 22, 2014)

Xeros said:


> So he will go blind and get stronger eye
> 
> CHAPTER 670 SPOILER RELEASED.
> 
> ...



Sounds legit


----------



## Klue (Mar 22, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Kabuto/Orochimaru's intention for Sasuke will finally be realised; Rinnegan Sasuke.



Correct, Clone-chan. It's time.


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 22, 2014)

We are about to get one hell of a cliff hanger if golden week is here soon


----------



## Shattering (Mar 22, 2014)

Why are you all so hyped about rinnegan Sasuke? after the EMS fiasco and keeping in mind he has no clue about what those eyes are able to do... there's no point.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 22, 2014)

Shattering said:


> Why are you all so hyped about rinnegan Sasuke? after the EMS fiasco and keeping in mind he has no clue about what those eyes are able to do... there's no point.



A lot of MS Sasuke's abilities were shown after he obtained the EMS. 

So if the EMS has more to offer than just PS, then Sasuke will show it if he deems it useful. If Sasuke gets the eyes, he'll suddenly know what they can do.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 22, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> A lot of MS Sasuke's abilities were shown after he obtained the EMS.


Rather, we saw him use a specific, prior established ability in a number of different ways..


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> We are about to get one hell of a cliff hanger if golden week is here soon



I can sense a break next week...

This chapter ending with a "what ? what?"


----------



## Shattering (Mar 22, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> A lot of MS Sasuke's abilities were shown after he obtained the EMS.
> 
> So if the EMS has more to offer than just PS, then Sasuke will show it if he deems it useful. If Sasuke gets the eyes, he'll suddenly know what they can do.



He didn't even know what his MS was able to do and was quite shaky the first time he used it against Bee...


----------



## Addy (Mar 23, 2014)

i predict narusasu meta shit


----------



## Harbour (Mar 23, 2014)

i predict full chapter of talking


----------



## auem (Mar 23, 2014)

i thought Naruto woke up in biju dimension and going to them all surrounding him...but going by the preview it seems we are going to see RS finally...


----------



## kzk (Mar 23, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I have such a bad feeling that due to that stupid RS meeting, Madara defeating Gai will be off-paneled.



That would be a tragedy.


----------



## Hasan (Mar 23, 2014)

I predict three sequences, which, in my opinion, would make a balanced chapter:

*S1:* Naruto hears an old voice; walks around a bit to find the source; finds the Sennin. Kinda like how Naruto met Kyuubi for the first time; his psyche plane looked like an underground deserted facility.

*S2:* Guruguru—Sarutobi decides it's enough, and stomps the Spiral Zetsu. The man in the spiral suit is revealed. Afterwards, they charge towards the other side of the field.

*S3:* Dust cloud clears and we find a dead Guy; incapacitated Minato and near-death Kakashi, Gaara and Lee. Madara throws a comment or two; walks closer to Kakashi and says that he "cannot wait anymore!". . .aiming to take Kakashi's left eye.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 23, 2014)

Shattering said:


> He didn't even know what his MS was able to do and was quite shaky the first time he used it against Bee...



Remember A and Danzo? 

Plus he used Tsukuyomi and Amaterasu against Bee. Rinnegan won't be a problem.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 23, 2014)

Bless my heart, Kishi.:ignoramus


----------



## celebrei (Mar 24, 2014)

Who cares about Nardo, it is Sasuke's awakening that will spell doom for Madara


----------



## TRN (Mar 24, 2014)

celebrei said:


> Who cares about Nardo, it is Sasuke's awakening that will spell doom for Madara



instead of getting one panel again, madara off panel sasuke


----------



## Shattering (Mar 24, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Remember A and Danzo?
> 
> *Plus he used Tsukuyomi*



I stopped reading there 

Anyway I get what you are trying to say but still, I don't see Sasuke becoming a good Rinnegan user  instantly, the only guy I could see doing something like that is the one in my sign.


----------



## celebrei (Mar 24, 2014)

TRN said:


> instead of getting one panel again, madara off panel sasuke



Wait until Rinnegan Sasuke awakens


----------



## CuteJuubi (Mar 24, 2014)

Revy said:


> Then they fuck.



Technically they're the same person since Naruto is Hagoromo's reincarnation. Self-Love? :

What Naruto will encounter is just a Chakra recording of RS like Minato's and Kushina's and not RS soul, since Naruto and RS soul are one and the same.



Glutamminajr said:


> *@takl*
> Well,I'm quite happy that I translated it right.Guess my Japanese is getting better and better!
> Frankly I think that it could be some revelation about the true power of the chakra,that is,maybe the "connecting with people" trick that Rikudou wanted to teach to the others has another use...it could even give Naruto a potential power up.Who knows.



Quite the contrary RS will probably teach Naruto how to return all Chakra back to the Shinju, the Sage tried to nullify the Karmic Action of his mother Kaguya from stealing Chakra by spreading and sharing it, but instead, the Karmic Action multiplied a hundred-fold, because they are using the stolen power of Chakra, humanity is continuously walking the Outer Path which is a false/heretical path to peace/enlightenment and that is why the cycle of suffering didn't cease, the irony in Madara's plan to create a dream world devoid of Chakra is that he will still be relying on that stolen outer path power to fuel his dream world, and that is why he will ultimately fail.

Humanity must rely on their own power to achieve peace, that is the Inner Path of Enlightenment, and that would make a good reason to make Sasuke Hokage and not Naruto, for in the dawn of the new chakra-less world, Naruto must travel the world to preach the new gospel of the Inner Path, leaving Konoha on Sasuke's hands.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 24, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Technically they're the same person since Naruto is Hagoromo's reincarnation. Self-Love? :
> 
> What Naruto will encounter is just a Chakra recording of RS like Minato's and Kushina's and not RS soul, since Naruto and RS soul are one and the same.



Fan of Avatar am I wrong?


----------



## Raiken (Mar 24, 2014)

Thing is:
1: Is Naruto just going to be the true successor of the Rikudou Sennin, over Obito and Madara. (He's not related to the Sennin directly, just they see him in Naruto.)
2: The Rikudou Sennin Reincarnated. (Same Soul reincarnated, born into a new Body.)
3: Or...............

???


----------



## Mariko (Mar 24, 2014)

Cryorex said:


> Thing is:
> 1: Is Naruto just going to be the true successor of the Rikudou Sennin, over Obito and Madara. (He's not related to the Sennin directly, just they see him in Naruto.)
> 2: The Rikudou Sennin Reincarnated. (Same Soul reincarnated, born into a new Body.)
> 3: Or...............
> ...



Or something above that: if as Naruto RS has been "elected" by some prophecy, it would mean that there is something above him (a god by exemple). In this case, Naruto might not be the reincarnation of a past sevior, but the new and fresh incarnation of this hypothetical god...

Edit: but maybe it's what you meant to say in your 1st point...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 24, 2014)

Shattering said:


> I stopped reading there
> 
> Anyway I get what you are trying to say but still, I don't see Sasuke becoming a good Rinnegan user  instantly, the only guy I could see doing something like that is the one in my sign.



Sasuke was able to do that PS-Kyuubi thing instanteously though, so Kishi is just at asspull stage now. 

He may have been sloppy when he first got MS, but now everyone is perfect at everything immediately so I wouldn't expect logic or consistency.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 24, 2014)

Cryorex said:


> Thing is:
> 1: Is Naruto just going to be the true successor of the Rikudou Sennin, over Obito and Madara. (He's not related to the Sennin directly, just they see him in Naruto.)
> 2: The Rikudou Sennin Reincarnated. (Same Soul reincarnated, born into a new Body.)
> 3: Or...............
> ...



1. Meet Rikudou Sennin
2. ???
3. Profit


----------



## Revolution (Mar 24, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Bless my heart, Kishi.:ignoramus



Would love to see this even more then the rinnegan


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 24, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Would love to see this even more then the rinnegan



Nope Sasuke will look like this, Very ugly....


----------



## Kishido (Mar 24, 2014)

Sasuke will unlock something beyond Rinnegan... The eyes of the Juubi...

Or we will get some strange eyes like the one from the first uchiha.

Naruto will get a super Sage power up which would make or some boring shit.

God how much I miss the old days of part 1... where it have been more about own skills with minor power ups from outside instead of some shit like right now...


----------



## Gabe (Mar 24, 2014)

Rinnegan are the ultimate eyes so if sasuke is suppose to surpass old madara that faces hashi in the vote he needs to obtain them the ultimate eye. plus get his own sage mode with no juugo charging him like he did before. And maybe the fruit of the tree i doubt kishi mentioned it for nothing. 

Naruto will probably get the juubi power and mix it with his sage mode

The more power the better imo


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 24, 2014)

fake but fun


----------



## Addy (Mar 24, 2014)

fake because naruto is posing like madara


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 24, 2014)

of course its fake. look at the size of those rings! those black balls should be gone and not look like bubbles


----------



## Voodoo chile (Mar 24, 2014)

Is that Minato lying on the ground? :ignoramus


----------



## Datakim (Mar 24, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> of course its fake. look at the size of those rings! those black balls should be gone and not look like bubbles



I figure the authors deviantart url at the bottom is a bigger clue to it not being a real spoiler.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 24, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Bless my heart, Kishi.:ignoramus


The cross needs to be moved up and his hair needs to be white.

I would not dislike this form coming back. And even if he somehow perfects it as Sage Mode, the hand-wings aren't likely to return.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 24, 2014)

Doctor Crane said:


> The cross needs to be moved up and his hair needs to be white.
> 
> I would not dislike this form coming back. *And even if he somehow perfects it as Sage Mode*, the hand-wings aren't likely to return.



And you now know why people dislike you


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 24, 2014)

Shin said:


> And you now know why people dislike you


People dislike me because I address others' long-held predictions?

There have been predictions about Sasuke gaining Sage Mode ever since Naruto was taken to Mt. Myoboku. While some were dissuaded by the revelation of Orochimaru's Cursed Seal being a kind of Sage Mode, others stuck to their guns and are looking for Sasuke to gain a perfect Sage Mode like Naruto and Hashirama.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 24, 2014)

Doctor Crane said:


> People dislike me because I address others' long-held predictions?



What IQ must someone have to think that Sasuke would get SM ?

You... addressing this is.... you're lowering yourself basically.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 24, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> fake but fun



Naruto's "like I give a darn" attitude on the 1st panel is too good to be true...

Edit: the 1st character looks like more Sasuke than Naruto (Hairs and "whiskers")


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 24, 2014)

Shin said:


> Sasuke would get SM ?


Orochimaru's Cursed Seal is a kind of Sage Mode, and if Sasuke plans on taking down Jubi-jinchuriki Madara, he'll need some source of senjutsu chakra or natural energy.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 24, 2014)

Doctor Crane said:


> Orochimaru's Cursed Seal is a kind of Sage Mode, and if Sasuke plans on taking down Jubi-jinchuriki Madara, he'll need some source of senjutsu chakra or natural energy.



CS is a very very imperfect Sage mode.

You said perfecting CS , that would be Snake SM like Kabuto.... ( something impossible for people who don't bear the right body )

*PS*. Sasuke doesn't even needs CS he will have combo's with Naruto, or Juugo will help again.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 24, 2014)

Shin said:


> Perfecting CS would be Snake SM like Kabuto.... ( something impossible for people who don't bear the right body )


And Sasuke's body has never been considered "special" or compatible.


Oh, wait...


> *PS*. Sasuke doesn't even needs CS he will have combo's with Naruto, or Juugo will help again.


Sasuke's do-it-alone mentality is still lurking.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 24, 2014)

Doctor Crane said:


> And Sasuke's body has never been considered "special" or compatible.
> 
> 
> Oh, wait...
> Sasuke's do-it-alone mentality is still lurking.



Right body is uzumaki or senju.

The point was not CS it was that things can repeat itself like it was with obito.

Sasuke can't have the eyes and the body of the sage. His not a rikudou.


----------



## Addy (Mar 24, 2014)

i will rofl if sasuke gets wood powers and SM cause he got rennigan :rofl


----------



## Rosi (Mar 24, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> fake but fun



It's so hilarious for some reason. Naruto posing like a badass 
And Minato just laying there


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 24, 2014)

Addy said:


> i will rofl if sasuke gets wood powers and SM cause he got rennigan :rofl



That was my point addy.

Its like saying... Naruto gets sharingan 

Clearly Kishi avoids this shit by splitting dojutsu power's and body powers. ( maybe even the reason of why he took CS from Sasuke )


----------



## Plague (Mar 24, 2014)

If that happens it pretty much proves Genetics/Born Talent > Hard Work lmao XD


----------



## Rosi (Mar 24, 2014)

Plague said:


> If that happens it pretty much proves Genetics/Born Talent > Hard Work lmao XD



Well, isn't that the truth :ignoramus


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 24, 2014)

Doctor Crane said:


> And Sasuke's body has never been considered "special" or compatible.
> 
> 
> Oh, wait...
> Sasuke's do-it-alone mentality is still lurking.



Even if his body was never implied to be compatible, he has Hashirama's chakra now so he would be anyhow.


----------



## Addy (Mar 24, 2014)

Shin said:


> That was my point addy.
> 
> Its like saying... Naruto gets sharingan
> 
> Clearly Kishi avoids this shit by splitting dojutsu power's and body powers. ( maybe even the reason of why he took CS from Sasuke )



although we do see sasuke using CS in susano'o so that might forshadow him getting CS again. 

+ sasuke has to be more haxed than naruto. do you really imagine the final fight where from the start, naruto is stronger than sasuke instead of naruto being the underdog and winning?.

i do support sasuke getting CS, or SM + rennigan just because of this concept. we know naruto is going regardless but kishi has to at least put him in a "he may not win" situation. yes, kishi said he develops naruto and sasuke in pairs but i still think sasuke will be super duber hax just so naruto becomes the underdog but wins.

or else........ fuck naruto vs sasuke


----------



## TRN (Mar 24, 2014)

Addy said:


> although we do see sasuke using CS in susano'o so that might forshadow him getting CS again.
> 
> + sasuke has to be more haxed than naruto. do you really imagine the final fight where from the start, naruto is stronger than sasuke instead of naruto being the underdog and winning?.



naruto will be the stronger one starting out


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 24, 2014)

Addy said:


> although we do see sasuke using CS in susano'o so that might forshadow him getting CS again.
> 
> + sasuke has to be more haxed than naruto. do you really imagine the final fight where from the start, naruto is stronger than sasuke instead of naruto being the underdog and winning?.



You know how powerful Rinnegan is... CS is a maybe, but SM 

Naruto stopped being an underdog for a long time.

I expect them starting as equal's 



PikaCheeka said:


> Even if his body was never implied to be compatible, he has Hashirama's chakra now so he would be anyhow.



Yes and he will also get wood release and Hashi SM even the Buddha 

And Naruto gets sharingan from Obito.

True story.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 24, 2014)

If only Naruto recovered that quick. 

With that said, I do expect Naruto to be revived in some type of Rikudou-lite outfit and for Sasuke he'll have SM and probably the Elder Son's eyes.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 24, 2014)

Addy said:


> lol.......... equals
> 
> i don't care how much bullshit kishi says about them being equals. the final battle will have one being too hax but too stupid or cocky which will cause his fall.



I'm expecting a comment from kishi by making Naruto say " Now we are equal's we can have our fight"

I already think kishi has sasuke defeat move set up.
Hear me out, Sasuke had that naruto chakra cloak and we know from Sakura that it doesn't goes away, it remains on a cellular level or some BS like that.

Nardo is going to use that Cloak move to either save Sasuke at a point in time or like I think... He will use that in the last moment of there fight and restrain Sasuke.

Plot tool FTW !


----------



## Dark Red Z (Mar 24, 2014)

I Love You

HMMM............


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 24, 2014)

Dark Red Z said:


> I Love You
> 
> HMMM............


Has already been posted: 





bloodplzkthxlol said:


> fake but fun


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 24, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> fake but fun



I can't wait until Naruto gets a new pimp coat.


----------



## Addy (Mar 24, 2014)

Shin said:


> I'm expecting a comment from kishi by making Naruto say " Now we are equal's we can have our fight"
> 
> I already think kishi has sasuke defeat move set up.
> Hear me out, Sasuke had that naruto chakra cloak and we know from Sakura that it doesn't goes away, it remains on a cellular level or some BS like that.
> ...



i also thought of that the moment i saw naruto giving sasuke his chakra lol. 

see? too hax and the fight hasn't even started yet.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 24, 2014)

Addy said:


> i also thought of that the moment i saw naruto giving sasuke his chakra lol.
> 
> see? too hax and the fight hasn't even started yet.



I doubt Kishi will make sasuke even more hax.

There is no point. Everyone knows Naruto wins round 2...

And Naruto acting like an underdog after not being underdog for alot of time... not quite expected for the moust people who call him now Gary stue , Jesus, etc.


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 24, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Bless my heart, Kishi.:ignoramus




Just needs Those Hebi Sage Markings around the eyes and it will be complete.


----------



## Addy (Mar 24, 2014)

Shin said:


> I doubt Kishi will make sasuke even more hax.
> 
> There is no point. Everyone knows Naruto wins round 2...
> 
> And Naruto acting like an underdog after not being underdog for alot of time... not quite expected for the moust people who call him now Gary stue , Jesus, etc.



i call him jesus for his jesus complex. not his power 

never called him a stue........ or any character by that lol. 

we know naruto wins anyway but knowing that he is haxer from the start of the battle make the entire point sasuke vs naruto mute. i mean...... what is the point of hyping that battle anyway if naruto wins before the battle begins?.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 24, 2014)

Addy said:


> i call him jesus for his jesus complex. not his power
> 
> never called him a stue........ or any character by that lol.
> 
> we know naruto wins anyway but knowing that he is haxer from the start of the battle make the entire point sasuke vs naruto mute. i mean...... what is the point of hyping that battle anyway if naruto wins before the battle begins?.



The point is ( i guess ) that it could go both ways. Sasuke dies or TNJ
This is why I said equal's cuz it would look retarded if nardo beats a hax sasuke with feelings.

People would still think Sasuke>Naruto.

Kishi ain't that dumb.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm still rooting for a stronger Susanoo that he compresses and wears like armor.

No wings though, that's just silly.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 24, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Bless my heart, Kishi.:ignoramus





Bless my heart, indeed.:ignoramus


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 24, 2014)

If this is true... I predict... NF end.

If this is fake... well fuck it.

*Possible spoiler* (... and I underline: possible)!


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 24, 2014)

Sorry, didn't see previous pages. I'm actually relieved it is a fake


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 24, 2014)

Naruto is getting either way a new chakra mode. Either when he gets full kurama or with the bijuu's chakra.

Hell even yin kurama gives Black BM like how Minato had 

Black KCM Ftw !


----------



## Virgofenix (Mar 24, 2014)

Are we getting early release today?

I'm hoping Naruto gets a redux of his KCM. I hate the mom pants on his old KCM.


----------



## Cord (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm really hoping that we'd get to see the conclusion of Madara vs Gai in this chapter. Though, that seems pretty unlikely knowing how Kishi likes to drag things. But God forbid having another long winded talk now that Naruto's finally awake (and is about to meet someone).


----------



## Luftwaffles (Mar 25, 2014)

epic
[sp=I don't know how to use tags][/sp]


----------



## chakra-burned (Mar 25, 2014)

Luftwaffles said:


> epic
> [sp][/sp]



Nice fake


----------



## Weapon (Mar 25, 2014)

Minato just chilling there.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Mar 25, 2014)

chakra-burned said:


> Nice fake


i know, whoever drew it is a beast!


----------



## Cord (Mar 25, 2014)

Luftwaffles said:


> epic





bloodplzkthxlol said:


> fake but fun



   .


----------



## gaiver (Mar 25, 2014)

lol! the last two panels look pretty good together. 
i'm expecting some gai vs madara, maybe a quick setup for another move, and the insides of naruto's head, though you could probably swap that for some sasuke time.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 25, 2014)

Am I the only one to think the the dude on the 1st panel looks like more sasuke than Naruto? (I know it's a fake, but it's not the question here)


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 25, 2014)

gaiver said:


> lol! *the last two panels look pretty good together.*
> i'm expecting some gai vs madara, maybe a quick setup for another move, and the insides of naruto's head, though you could probably swap that for some sasuke time.



Madara's jawline is all wrong in it.  And I can't see why Kishi would mash their faces together.

We all know it's fake but those panels made little sense anyhow.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 25, 2014)

If there's one thing that the editors manage to do right, is write at the end whether there is a break or not. With GW coming up I don't think there will be no release this week.


----------



## handsock (Mar 25, 2014)

Goha.....err Naruto's new mode won't change his appearance at all. Kid Bu....Madara won't stand a chance.


----------



## Lance (Mar 25, 2014)

Nice fakes but;

*Madara and Naruto Similar outfit! Seriously and same staff as Obito.*


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 25, 2014)

Since it seems highly likely that we'll see Rikudou in the upcoming chapter, what kind of guy do you think he'll be?

Obviously he'll be some kind of idealist, nothing else makes sense if one considers his hopes and plans for the future, but beyond that what kind of character traits do you expect?

A perverted, loudmouthed idiot like Jiraiya or Naruto?
A perverted genius like Kakashi and Hiruzen?
A genius with a penchant for self-sacrifice like Itachi?
A hardboiled old guy? The wise grandfather type? Something else?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 25, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Since it seems highly likely that we'll see Rikudou in the upcoming chapter, what kind of guy do you think he'll be?
> 
> Obviously he'll be some kind of idealist, nothing else makes sense if one considers his hopes and plans for the future, but beyond that what kind of character traits do you expect?
> 
> ...



I kind hearted guy like Naruto, the only difference would be his knowledge and wisdom who will be over 9000.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 25, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Since it seems highly likely that we'll see Rikudou in the upcoming chapter, what kind of guy do you think he'll be?
> 
> Obviously he'll be some kind of idealist, nothing else makes sense if one considers his hopes and plans for the future, but beyond that what kind of character traits do you expect?
> 
> ...



A perverted, loudmouthed idiot like Jiraiya would be a nice troll! 

Or a hot-blooded, enraged guy like the Raikage...


----------



## takL (Mar 25, 2014)

judging from kulamas flashback, hagoromo doesnt have any weird speech patterns unlike naruto or jiraiya. his 1st person is 'watashi'. no male chara is this polite ...er orochimaru also uses watashi but hes a bit different so...


----------



## Gortef (Mar 25, 2014)

He's that sweet ol' grandpa who gives kids candy and patiently listens them rambling about their daily activities.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 25, 2014)

Gortef said:


> He's that sweet ol' grandpa who gives kids candy and patiently listens them rambling about their daily activities.



and then invites them into his van with the tinted glasses.  

Sorry, I had to do it.



takL said:


> judging from kulamas flashback, hagoromo doesnt have any weird speech patterns unlike naruto or jiraiya. his 1st person is 'watashi'. no male chara is this polite ...er orochimaru also uses watashi but hes a bit different so...



So he won't be a rapper either. That's a relief.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 25, 2014)

He could have hiruzen personality, it would fit well.

Elder Son like Danzo 

Younger Son like Naruto


----------



## Klue (Mar 25, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> So he won't be a rapper either. That's a relief.



Damn it.


----------



## maupp (Mar 25, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Since it seems highly likely that we'll see Rikudou in the upcoming chapter, what kind of guy do you think he'll be?
> 
> Obviously he'll be some kind of idealist, nothing else makes sense if one considers his hopes and plans for the future, but beyond that what kind of character traits do you expect?
> 
> ...


An Old geezer version of Naruto. I'd be cool with him being a bit of a goof but with that wise aura about him, and I want him to come off as someone easy to talk to. Don't wanna see a sasuke or itachi version of him.

He should be a chill old geezer packed with wisdom


----------



## Turrin (Mar 25, 2014)

He'll probably be like Jiriaya. Though I feel like you guys are expecting way too much out of the chapter, I sincerely doubt that S06P will appear in this chapter, most likely it will be Yin-Kurama that appears, and everyone will be trolled. Than maybe S06P appears at the very end of this chapter, though I could see Kishi holding it off even longer than that, like just show S06P's feet or some BS like that.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 25, 2014)

The feet. 

Watch him have no shoes.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 25, 2014)

Turrin said:


> He'll probably be like Jiriaya. Though I feel like you guys are expecting way too much out of the chapter, I sincerely doubt that S06P will appear in this chapter, most likely it will be Yin-Kurama that appears, and everyone will be trolled. Than maybe S06P appears at the very end of this chapter, though *I could see Kishi holding it off even longer than that, like just show S06P's feet or some BS like that.*



Not that shit again....  tho its possible i will dislike that...


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Mar 25, 2014)

I predict Orochimaru since we should see Sasuke coming back to life in this chapter.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 25, 2014)

This is what I honestly expect to happen

This weak: Naruto wakes up; Yin-Kurama recaps events with unnecessary flashbacks. Some more scenes from Juubidara vs Gai. Chapters ends with use seeing Rikudo's Shadow appear

Next week: Chapter focus on other shit; Sasuke, Gai, Alliance vs Buddha, what have you.

Following week: Chapter primarily focuses on other shit, but than at the end we see SO6P's and Naruto dick around with pointless discussion. Chapter ends with S06P starting a flashback to his past

Random Week Break

Week After Break: SO6P's begins overaly detailed and boring flashback

Next 1 to 3 weeks: S06P's continues boring as hell flashback

Week After That: Finally get to some interesting stuff in S06P flahsback

Following Week: SO6P Flashback ends, most of chapter wasted with some BS friendship nonsense, ends with hinting at new power for Naruto

Following Week: Focuses on Sasuke, and other shit, chapter ends with Naruto's arrival

Random Week Break

Following Week: Naruto finally shows new power up.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 25, 2014)

maupp said:


> An Old geezer version of Naruto. I'd be cool with him being a bit of a goof but with that wise aura about him, and I want him to come off as someone easy to talk to. Don't wanna see a sasuke or itachi version of him.
> 
> He should be a chill old geezer packed with wisdom



I was tempted to offer the emoprince option as well, but I chose to refrain from it in the end, because I don't want to see that one either. Besides a RS who is angry at the world like Sasuke doesn't make any sense.



Turrin said:


> He'll probably be like Jiriaya. Though I feel like you guys are expecting way too much out of the chapter, I sincerely doubt that S06P will appear in this chapter, most likely it will be Yin-Kurama that appears, and everyone will be trolled. Than maybe S06P appears at the very end of this chapter, though I could see Kishi holding it off even longer than that, like just show S06P's feet or some BS like that.



I just didn't want to make a new thread in the library, because I thought my question about RS would get more answers here and because it's actually more appropriate to ask that question here anyways. Whether RS appears in 670 or 671 or even 672 doesn't matter all that much to me as long as the chapters are interesting.



Shin said:


> Not that shit again....  tho its possible i will dislike that...



No worries ghosts have no feet.


----------



## lathia (Mar 25, 2014)

We will definitely get a flashback chapter with some more continuation, or finalization of Gai's battle. This will lead up to next week's chapter when, "oh noo all hope is lost" and Naruto will cliffhanger onto the battlefield.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 25, 2014)

maupp said:


> An Old geezer version of Naruto. I'd be cool with him being a bit of a goof but with that wise aura about him, and I want him to come off as someone easy to talk to. Don't wanna see a sasuke or itachi version of him.
> 
> He should be a chill old geezer packed with wisdom



I was tempted to offer the emoprince option as well, but I chose to refrain from it in the end, because I don't want to see that one either. Besides a RS who is angry at the world like Sasuke doesn't make any sense.



Turrin said:


> He'll probably be like Jiriaya. Though I feel like you guys are expecting way too much out of the chapter, I sincerely doubt that S06P will appear in this chapter, most likely it will be Yin-Kurama that appears, and everyone will be trolled. Than maybe S06P appears at the very end of this chapter, though I could see Kishi holding it off even longer than that, like just show S06P's feet or some BS like that.



I just didn't want to make a new thread in the library, because I thought my question about RS would get more answers here and because it's actually more appropriate to ask that question here anyways. Whether RS appears in 670 or 671 or even 672 doesn't matter all that much to me as long as the chapters are interesting.


----------



## Astrid (Mar 25, 2014)

I can't wait...!!! xD
Although I really wanna see the sage of six paths, the more I wish for kishi not to throw us a cliffhanger of his feet, the more likely this possibility seems to be...

I predict sasuke waking up and acknowledging the effort hebi made for him. I want to see his reaction.


----------



## maupp (Mar 25, 2014)

Kishi has to cut the foot cliff hanger, it's gotten old already. But I won't be surprised, like someone already mentioned to see another foot as cliff hanger and Kishi drags it for weeks just to troll people 



Turrin said:


> This is what I honestly expect to happen
> 
> This weak: Naruto wakes up; Yin-Kurama recaps events with unnecessary flashbacks. Some more scenes from Juubidara vs Gai. Chapters ends with use seeing Rikudo's Shadow appear
> 
> ...


Sounds like things Kishi would do, especially the breaks and flashbacks.

At least Kishi is better than Oda, he doesn't take breaks every 3 weeks for no reasons


----------



## RockSauron (Mar 25, 2014)

When's that Golden Week again? We're going to be missing a week soon, right?

But yeah, I predict the Sage to be goofy. Not going to be as surprising seeing as how he already pulled that one with Hashirama.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 25, 2014)

Why does anyone expect anything "exciting" in the RS flashback? Do people honestly think we're going to get a detailed flashback fight of him versus the juubi? I'd be surprised if it even got a panel. 

I expect nothing more than some babble about how Naruto is the Destined one.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 25, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why does anyone expect anything "exciting" in the RS flashback? Do people honestly think we're going to get a detailed flashback fight of him versus the juubi? I'd be surprised if it even got a panel.
> 
> I expect nothing more than some babble about how Naruto is the Destined one.



Well, him getting a flashback is inevitable I would say and the Juubi should figure into it because it's a central piece of his life. But other than that I would like to see the start of the trouble between his two sons, perhaps some proof that the curse of the Uchiha is something they inherited from the Juubi's hatred, and a couple of panels of his disciples who I expect to be the ancestors of the current shinobi clans. A black raiton user, perhaps a Byakugan user because the Hyuuga crowd never shuts up about it, some guy with shark teeth and so on. Not really in depth, but enough to show what he planned for the future and how it all went wrong. And obviously some sort of moral lesson Naruto can learn from it.

Nothing new or earth-shaking I know. Just solid storytelling we can expect, but which will fill in some gaps and proof of some long-held suppositions.


----------



## Gortef (Mar 25, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> and then invites them into his van with the tinted glasses.
> 
> Sorry, I had to do it.



Well I did kind of wrote the basis for it so what can you do, you can always blame the internet... or your wild perverted imagination... or both


----------



## Amanda (Mar 25, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why does anyone expect anything "exciting" in the RS flashback? Do people honestly think we're going to get a detailed flashback fight of him versus the juubi? I'd be surprised if it even got a panel.
> 
> I expect nothing more than some babble about how Naruto is the Destined one.




People often say "why are you excited, the chapter will be just garbage". Sometimes the chapter does turn out to be disappointing. But sometimes the hope is rewarded. At least for some of us. I liked the story about Shinju and Kaguya. Hashi's flashback was good. And so forth. Rikudou and Naruto's meeting must be something Kishi has thought a lot in advance, so there's reasonable chances it's solid, or at least not awful. 

And what of it, if it's bad? I'll have the rest of my life time to sulk about Kishi screwing it. Up until it happens and the chapter is out, I can freely enjoy the waiting.


----------



## Addy (Mar 25, 2014)

the only thing that will make this chapter exciting is if RS sheds new info or naruto and sasuke are in their own wet dream dimension.


----------



## Raiken (Mar 25, 2014)

Turrin said:


> This is what I honestly expect to happen
> 
> This weak: Naruto wakes up; Yin-Kurama recaps events with unnecessary flashbacks. Some more scenes from Juubidara vs Gai. Chapters ends with use seeing Rikudo's Shadow appear
> 
> ...


I would be a sad panda if this were to be the case.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 25, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why does anyone expect anything "exciting" in the RS flashback? Do people honestly think we're going to get a detailed flashback fight of him versus the juubi? I'd be surprised if it even got a panel.
> 
> I expect nothing more than some babble about how Naruto is the Destined one.


We've all wanted to see the Sage's face and true story ever since he was introduced into the story by Jiraiya. 

The fight between the is the most important fight in the manga. The outcome of that fight is the reason why we even have the current story. It would be stupid of Kishi to not show it especially considering the hype both characters have received.


----------



## Addy (Mar 25, 2014)

ok, calling it now. RS looks like naruto without whiskers or sasuke he fought his moma cause oof fucking world piece again ck


----------



## Mateush (Mar 25, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why does anyone expect anything "exciting" in the RS flashback? Do people honestly think we're going to get a detailed flashback fight of him versus the juubi? I'd be surprised if it even got a panel.
> 
> I expect nothing more than some babble about how Naruto is the Destined one.



I'm surprised it's you who are writing that. Juubi? He was Rikudou's worst and unsolved "enemy"


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm not asking why people might potentially be excited based on what their headcanons about the RS are. I'm asking why people are honestly expecting anything like a real life story by the RS.... 

The tale of the RS may be important to the story, but the details aren't and never were. It's all supposed to be part of the creation myth of the manga. We got part of it from Madara already, and it definitely was not told in any kind of traditional flashback style. It was instead told exactly as it should be told: like a myth. I think having the RS come into the actual current timeline at all is already severely compromising the make-up of his story. Giving him a nice sit-down chat and personalized, self-narrated flashback will only make it worse. It's shoddy story-telling. 

Though I guess that's why some people might expect it. 

There's also the slight issue of the juubi being presented as anything bad. It can't be anymore, so a big flashback of the RS-Juubi fight is unlikely. Naruto is already technically a second juubi jinn. And seriously, considering the rush lately, I'm shocked anyone is expecting to see yet another juubi fight. What's the RS going to do, say "Hug him here"?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 25, 2014)

^ To have a better future we need to learn from past mistakes, RS and Kaguya where the beginning of this curse shinobi world

I know you want to see Madara and Gai epic fight...

But sit down while RS and Naruto happen


----------



## Gabe (Mar 25, 2014)

I am interested in what rs has to say about his mother was she good or evil, his sons and the fight vs the juubi. RS flashback and Madras flashbacks are things i have been waiting for i am interested in them. Especially if they are interesting and entertaining like hashis was. People hate them but needs to happen.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 25, 2014)

Didn't both previews use past tense about the Rikudou encounter? "Who was the mysterious old man Naruto met?" "What did the mysterious man entrust to Naruto?" (Or something to that effect.) Perhaps we won't get to see the encounter as anything but a fleeting and/or uncertain memory... like a dream you can only half remember.


----------



## Addy (Mar 25, 2014)

yeah, his mother seems more interesting than RS. i mean..... who banged her?


----------



## Lance (Mar 25, 2014)

I expect RS's mother to be like Sei's mother from Kingdom! Queen Mother, who hated her son among other things!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 25, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> I expect RS's mother to be like Sei's mother from Kingdom! Queen Mother, who hated her son among other things!



Read's Kingdom Manga but doesn't post in the kingdom thread 



Addy said:


> yeah, his mother seems more interesting than RS. i mean..... who banged her?



Juubi ! i tell you that tree got here after she stole the fruit


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 25, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Didn't both previews use past tense about the Rikudou encounter? "Who was the mysterious old man Naruto met?" "What did the mysterious man entrust to Naruto?" (Or something to that effect.) Perhaps *we won't get to see the encounter as anything but a fleeting and/or uncertain memory*... like a dream you can only half remember.



This is what I am trying to get at.

Showing us a detailed self-narrated flashback and sit-down chat with Naruto would just be really awkward storytelling on multiple levels.


----------



## Addy (Mar 25, 2014)

Shin said:


> Read's Kingdom Manga but doesn't post in the kingdom thread
> 
> 
> 
> Juubi ! i tell you that tree got here after she stole the fruit



i also thought the tree rapped her but what if....... she inseminated herself with the fruit? :amazed


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Mar 25, 2014)

Addy said:


> yeah, his mother seems more interesting than RS. i mean..... who banged her?



It's probably Naruto, she's the one he is going to meet in his mindscape.

He's his own great great great great great great grandfather.


----------



## Lance (Mar 25, 2014)

Addy said:


> i also thought the tree rapped her but what if....... she inseminated herself with the fruit? :amazed



 How would a tree rape her? I mean! I understand this is Japanese and all but still..........


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 25, 2014)

Addy said:


> i also thought the tree rapped her but what if....... she inseminated herself with the fruit? :amazed



The fruit is chakra so its not possible.

The juubi can be a beast or a tree so its possible to change form and rape kaguya


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Mar 25, 2014)

wait so Sage of 6 Paths actually happening? Oh god no


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 25, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> wait so Sage of 6 Paths actually happening? Oh god no



Oh god yes  Yes !


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 25, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> wait so Sage of 6 Paths actually happening?


If you believe that interpretation of the oten-inaccurate previews.


----------



## Recal (Mar 25, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm not asking why people might potentially be excited based on what their headcanons about the RS are. I'm asking why people are honestly expecting anything like a real life story by the RS....
> 
> The tale of the RS may be important to the story, but the details aren't and never were. It's all supposed to be part of the creation myth of the manga. We got part of it from Madara already, and it definitely was not told in any kind of traditional flashback style. It was instead told exactly as it should be told: like a myth. I think having the RS come into the actual current timeline at all is already severely compromising the make-up of his story. *Giving him a nice sit-down chat and personalized, self-narrated flashback will only make it worse. It's shoddy story-telling.
> *




There are no words to describe how much I would hate that.

I would be incandescent. My rage would glaze walls.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 25, 2014)

This makes no sense, 

No one can bitch about a Rikudou/Naruto flashback and conversation and claim it would be bad or questionable storytelling given where we are in the manga now. If that's the case, then everything else would fall right in line. Madara is the Jyuubi Jinchuuriki and he's basically getting tossed around unlike the original one Obito which didn't even happen with him and he was weaker, the war arc is way too long as it's been going on since 2010 and finally you add up other situations. Naruto and Rikudou having a talk won't be anything negative, hell that's one thing that's actually decent given that makes sense in the current portion of the manga. 

As for the history, chances are we won't know the full story until Sasuke reads the Uchiha tablet himself. Madara had the EMS when he read the tablet, he didn't have the Rinnegan or a Rinnegan level eye so he doesn't know what truly happened in full details. The Elder Son likely created the tablet and considering he did, he should know what happened between Rikudou, Kaguya and everything else until he created it. Rikudou might know a lot and tell Naruto a lot but he isn't going to know everything considering whatever happened with the brothers isn't something he'd know about considering his death. 

Basically we'll hear what Rikudou says here and then when Sasuke reads the tablet he'll know the full story and fill in the blanks. No one with a Rinnegan level eye has read it in the current time. Sasuke will be the first and discover all secrets. 

Here I'm not expecting Rikudou to say too much. He will basically explain who Naruto is (his successor or reincarnation or whatever), speak to Naruto a bit about the past but not too much, speak to Naruto about the Bijuu and the new combination of the Bijuu chakra in front of him and then about his future strength and what he has to do. I actually doubt he'll mention Madara or Madara's strength as well and if he does he'll say something about Madara not being a "true Rikudou". 

That'll be it. I highly doubt he will get into a long-winded flashback.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Mar 25, 2014)

Two GODS can finally converse and share their wisdom about life & mankind over a hot cup of Vietnamese tea, boiled and mixed with finest herbs and spices. Served to them in Oak teacups by beautiful virgin women from the Himalayas. 

And motherfuckers be COMPLAINING?
HAHA!


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Mar 25, 2014)

I predict this.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 25, 2014)

Noo I don't want the same outfit for Naruto like how Madara got.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Mar 25, 2014)

I actually want him to keep the BM style.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 25, 2014)

Why do so many people think Naruto as a rikudou will wear the same outfit as Madara?

Obito and Madara looked entirely different. Kishi isn't going to keep using the exact same design.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Mar 25, 2014)

I wonder if he will get the yin yang ping pong balls.

I could do with out ever seeing those again in a fight.


----------



## O-ushi (Mar 25, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why do so many people think Naruto as a rikudou will wear the same outfit as Madara?
> 
> Obito and Madara looked entirely different. Kishi isn't going to keep using the exact same design.



Well if you think about it Naruto technically has a "Rikuudo" outfit whenever he goes in to Bijuu Mode, he's just missing the black orbs and a staff. Actually Naruto's "Rikuudo" outfit is more identical to the original that Madara's or Obito's (who wasnt wearing much)


----------



## CuteJuubi (Mar 25, 2014)

Doctor Crane said:


> If you believe that interpretation of the oten-inaccurate previews.



It's rather obvious, and inevitable.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 25, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Two GODS can finally converse and share their wisdom about life & mankind over a hot cup of Vietnamese tea, boiled and mixed with finest herbs and spices. Served to them in Oak teacups by beautiful virgin women from the Himalayas.
> 
> And motherfuckers be COMPLAINING?
> HAHA!



Why do the women have to be virgins?  Is this religiously inspired?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 25, 2014)

If Rikudou does appear I want a detailed in full flashback of his fight with the Juubi


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 25, 2014)

O-ushi said:


> Well if you think about it Naruto technically has a "Rikuudo" outfit whenever he goes in to Bijuu Mode, he's just missing the black orbs and a staff. Actually Naruto's "Rikuudo" outfit is more identical to the original that Madara's or Obito's (who wasnt wearing much)



This is why it's bizarre that people think he's going to be wearing the exact same thing that Madara is wearing.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 25, 2014)

Enter: House of Ootsutsuki


----------



## celebrei (Mar 25, 2014)

I want this Nardo-RS thing be done and over with so we can focus on Rinnegan Sasuke awakening and solo'ing Madara.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Mar 25, 2014)

Aren't any fake spoilers out yet? I always love to see/read them every week :\

Btw, Orochimaru will appear, 100%!!!


----------



## Jak N Blak (Mar 25, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Why do the women have to be virgins?  Is this religiously inspired?



I was drunk. 'nuff said.


----------



## solid-soul (Mar 25, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Why do the women have to be virgins?  Is this religiously inspired?



everybody know you cant trust a hoe fool, bitch aint clean


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 25, 2014)

Pan Arkadiusz said:


> Aren't any fake spoilers out yet? I always love to see/read them every week :\
> 
> Btw, Orochimaru will appear, 100%!!!



Fake spoilers...

Naruto meets RS
More Gai vs Madara
Sasuke awaking 

The end.



celebrei said:


> I want this Nardo-RS thing be done and over with so we can focus on Rinnegan Sasuke awakening and solo'ing Madara.



Madara gets defeated by narusasu combo not sasuke alone...
LOL


----------



## rac585 (Mar 25, 2014)

Doctor Crane said:


> If you believe that interpretation of the oten-inaccurate previews.



i'm usually against even paying attention to editor previews, but recently i've been kind of amazed at some of the things they've predicted or how accurate their hints have been.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't know if many of us are even predicting the RS because of the preview, anyhow. 

Naruto meeting the RS has been a pretty common prediction on the forums for years now. This is really one of the last chances for it to happen, and the recent set-up has been pointing towards it.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 25, 2014)

celebrei said:


> I want this Nardo-RS thing be done and over with so we can focus on Rinnegan Sasuke awakening and solo'ing Madara.



You mean getting soloed again


----------



## CuteJuubi (Mar 25, 2014)

Rac said:


> i'm usually against even paying attention to editor previews, but recently i've been kind of amazed at some of the things they've predicted or how accurate their hints have been.



And there's no other possible time, once Naruto wakes up he will focus on the battle against Madara therefore the only scenario Naruto can meet this "Mysterious Old Man" is in his psyche which is now or never.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 25, 2014)

last prediction before the chapter. @>@

1- Naruto return, and Sakura cry and hug him. The same way she did to Sasuke after his fight with Haku.
2- obito's jealousy. lol
3- Sasuke is also fully healed. 
4- Guy perhaps will die.
5- IF the previews were correct, then Naruto perhaps will meet Hagoromo.
6- Minato rutern ~> haters rage screening "asspull" ...etc

I think that's enough for one chapter. lol


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 25, 2014)

celebrei said:


> I want this Nardo-RS thing be done and over with so we can focus on Rinnegan Sasuke awakening and solo'ing Madara.


...you do know the manga's named _Naruto_, NOT _Sasuke_, right?


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 25, 2014)

/\
oh god the comments are like an endless cycle 

yawn, why cant i find myself excited with this manga anymore?

did we get any preview this week?


----------



## ch1p (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm confident we will see the old man and whatever. Since the manga already ruined Naruto by making him the speshul chosen one, it's not like it's gonna ruin him more by meeting what the narutoverse perceives as "god". He's already ruined, this is crying over spilt milk. The days Naruto was a relatable, good hero are long gone.

The only way this can get any lower is if Naruto saves Gai from dying or mass revives everyone without dying (or even worse, dying and then ressurrecting).

Still, I've got to agree with people saying RS is horrible. It's supposed to be mythical. It's making him 'real', 'solid' and 'substantial'. It takes the myth out of it. Stories involving creators should always stay clear from making that mistake, unless it's to subvert it like grandia II.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Mar 25, 2014)

RS tells Naruto how to unleash the Infinite TnJ.


----------



## Azula (Mar 25, 2014)

sage-naruto meeting with yin kurama in the back ground

-sage comments on how kurama has grown
-kurama further tells him how he got split in two
-few pages of gai preparing to execute his last attack
-sage vs juubi as the cliffhanger


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 25, 2014)

inb4 the fake is real

Final hero is Sasuke, Naruto must die, followed by mutual suicide. And every girl ends up forever alone.


----------



## KevKev (Mar 25, 2014)

This chapter will have a lot of events, no doubt.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 25, 2014)

670 – 待望の出会い
 ナルトは陰鞍馬を満たしています。 守鶴と牛鬼が表示されます
 ナルトは守鶴と牛鬼で拳をバンプ。チャクラはナルトに沈む。
マダラパワーアップ。ガイは反撃することはできません。
サスケは両親を満たしています。ガイは血まみれのエネルギーになります。
マダラは地面に衝突。セージは、暗闇の中から出てくる。


Bing translator.

670 – long-awaited encounter

Naruto meets Yin pommels. Shows Mamoru crane and bull demon

Naruto bump fists with Mamoru crane and cow demon. Chakra sinks to Naruto.

Guy is unable to fight back.

Sasuke meets parents. Guy will be bloody energy.

He hit the ground. Sage will come out from the darkness.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 25, 2014)

So, last week I was like, next week is gonna suck with S06P and all. If that spoiler is true, then we have another week of this.  When will it end. The fact that a volume started now doesn't bode well. You know, FLASHBACKS. On the other hand, Saucy meeting his parents is cute. I hope Itachi is there.

I doubt that's the chapter though. Waaaay too many things happening. Kishi is going at a super snail pace, so those many things would would cover about at least 3 chapters if it was real.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 25, 2014)

Shin said:


> 670 ? 待望の出会い
> ナルトは陰鞍馬を満たしています。 守鶴と牛鬼が表示されます
> ナルトは守鶴と牛鬼で拳をバンプ。チャクラはナルトに沈む。
> マダラパワーアップ。ガイは反撃することはできません。
> ...



Sasuke meets parents ?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 25, 2014)

But who the fuck is  Mamoru crane and bull demon ? 

we need takL...


----------



## Jak N Blak (Mar 25, 2014)

A meeting of True Gods!

Even Lord Kurama shall be present as they convene! I expect no less from the carrier of the Golden Chakras.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 25, 2014)

Wow. Fake spoilers and inaccurate translations on top of it? Why'd you post a fake with Madara in it if you're not even going to translate that part?


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 25, 2014)

minato uses a very special jutsu of his called hiraision where he stabs gai and kakashi with a kunai and then teleports them into one hiraishin tag in a very condensed area with no room for two people, that forces gai and kakashi atoms to mix together and create a fusion on the two of them. Minato tries fighting madara in order to stall for time until kakagai comes back. Minato is about to get soloed by madara until kakaguy walks in through teleportation kamui (like obito) and aims kamui at madara and says "evening kamui elephant".


----------



## Rai (Mar 25, 2014)

Shin said:


> But who the fuck is  Mamoru crane and bull demon ?
> 
> we need takL...



Shukaku and Gyūki.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 25, 2014)

Mamoru is Shukaku. It's the only biju left outside of B's.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 25, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Wow. Fake spoilers and inaccurate translations on top of it?



I'm thinking those names are like how..

Scarecrow = kakashi
Harbour = minato

They look legit.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Mar 25, 2014)

"Sasuke meets parents."


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 25, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Mamoru is Shukaku. It's the only biju left outside of B's.



Mamoru is shukaku so the other one should be 8 tails..

Derp I'm to sleepy


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 25, 2014)

Shin said:


> I'm thinking those names are like how..
> 
> Scarecrow = kakashi
> Harbour = minato
> ...



I'm talking about the fact that you purposefully left out parts of the translation

And this says "Madara powers up" in English. 

It's a fake. You know this.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 25, 2014)

Shin said:


> 670 – 待望の出会い
> ナルトは陰鞍馬を満たしています。 守鶴と牛鬼が表示されます
> ナルトは守鶴と牛鬼で拳をバンプ。チャクラはナルトに沈む。
> マダラパワーアップ。ガイは反撃することはできません。
> ...


Idk about the legitimacy of this, but if Sasuke does meet his parents...I'm going to cry so hard. 
Anyway, look what I found:

Idk if it is legit, but I might as well post this anyway...


----------



## Mofo (Mar 25, 2014)

IMHO it's a good time for Sasuke to meet his parents since he needs closure.
I think Kishi should postpone Naruto and RS for a month or two and have Sasuke settle his stuff instead by waking up and challenging Madara, of course he will lose and that's when Naruto should barge in, just  after MT has been casted on the moon.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 25, 2014)

Sasuke meeting his parents?

I hope they take his soul with them.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 25, 2014)

If you're going to translate it with Bing at least install Perapera-kun to verify it. Dear lord.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 25, 2014)

Musiclover1995 said:


> Idk about the legitimacy of this, but if Sasuke does meet his parents...I'm going to cry so hard.
> Anyway, look what I found:
> 
> Idk if it is legit, but I might as well post this anyway...



People post that pic every week here.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 25, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> People post that pic every week here.


I never noticed it...


----------



## Fatality (Mar 25, 2014)

Let this happen so we have more Gai time Kishi

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 25, 2014)

Here i did it with google translate.

670 – 待望の出会い
 ナルトは陰鞍馬を満たしています。 守鶴と牛鬼が表示されます
 ナルトは守鶴と牛鬼で拳をバンプ。チャクラはナルトに沈む。
マダラパワーアップ。ガイは反撃することはできません。
サスケは両親を満たしています。ガイは血まみれのエネルギーになります。
マダラは地面に衝突。セージは、暗闇の中から出てくる。

670 - Naruto long-awaited encounter meets the shade Kurama. Naruto Ushioni Mamorutsuru and you will see a fist bump in Ushioni and Mamorutsuru. Chakra sink into Naruto. Madara power up. You can not fight back Guy. Sasuke meets the parents. Guy is the energy bloody. Madara collision on the ground. Sage, come out from the darkness.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 25, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm talking about the fact that you purposefully left out parts of the translation
> 
> And this says "Madara powers up" in English.
> 
> It's a fake. You know this.



I don't know if its fake, I used the damn translators.

The source is this.Manga Raw


----------



## Jak N Blak (Mar 25, 2014)

Lord Kurama!

I have awaited your return for too long!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm not even expecting Madara much in this chapter. If we do get some pages of Madara, it'll be him slowly adapting more and Gai will say he's going to have to use his final attack soon but that's it. I don't see him powering up, getting any offense off or anything. 

Anyone expecting Madara to do major damage to Gai now or to take Gai out now need to change their theories. If Gai gets taken out the Alliance is done for, they're officially done because no one can stand up to Madara. Its pretty clear that Gai will last until Naruto or Sasuke arrive on the battlefield.





Musiclover1995 said:


> I never noticed it...



Oh don't worry, Sasuke's future strength will be very similar when he gains the Rinnegan and SM.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 25, 2014)

Shin said:


> I don't know if its fake, I used the damn translators.
> 
> The source is this.Manga Raw



So bing just cut out parts?  Maybe it had a problem because it was in English? 

Mangaspoiler is not a reliable source, for future reference.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 25, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Oh don't worry, Sasuke's future strength will be very similar when he gains the Rinnegan and SM.


I'm sure it will be.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 25, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> So bing just cut out parts?  Maybe it had a problem because it was in English?
> 
> Mangaspoiler is not a reliable source, for future reference.



Use Bing then reply to me, see the difference.



PS. I double checked its not english


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 25, 2014)

When was the last time spoilers this early actually turned out too be true it's more then likely likely fake.

Also people actually use Bing? Google is so much better.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh jesus, the cringe posting on that page 

Also, the most reliable source confirmation place [Unless someone from NF finds it first] hasn't posted anything yet for Naruto so I'm not trusting anything yet. AKA MangaBird. 

This is pretty spot on to what I'm thinking IF we get Madara panel time:



			
				 Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> I'm not even expecting Madara much in this chapter. If we do get some pages of Madara, it'll be him slowly adapting more and Gai will say he's going to have to use his final attack soon but that's it. I don't see him powering up, getting any offense off or anything.


----------



## Karashi (Mar 25, 2014)

Y'all better be ready for some Naruto mambo jambo speech.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 25, 2014)

RS reveals he invented the art of tnj that was passed on to naruto


----------



## Weapon (Mar 25, 2014)

Orochimaru gets killed by Kabuto

You heard it hear first whether its a few hours or months in advance.


----------



## Ghost14 (Mar 25, 2014)

Just in case someone didn't realize that the obviously fake spoiler is fake.  They used the wrong kanji for Kurama so it is definitely fake.


----------



## rac585 (Mar 25, 2014)

^ no i'm pretty sure it's real cause someone put "status: confirmed" next to it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 25, 2014)

The only way I can see Sasuke meeting his parents or any other dead Uchiha is through those eyes that Obito collected and has stored back in the Mountain Graveyard hideout. So another Edo Tensei is likely. Those Sharingans must come into play somehow.

Whoever Naruto meets I hope it is teased and hinted at and then cut to go back to Gai vs Madara.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 25, 2014)

As this is a Naruto centric chapter, I'll only read it if the thread titles inform me that another character is also relevant this week.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 25, 2014)

Shin said:


> Use Bing then reply to me, see the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> PS. I double checked its not english



They used Katakana but it was still in English. I don't think "powerup" as a verb is in regular usage in Japan with no modifiers and particles. Let it go. It's a fake anyway.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Mar 25, 2014)

Luiz said:


> As this is a Naruto centric chapter, I'll only read it if the thread titles inform me that another character is also relevant this week.



Lies! All lies! Everyone loves Narutoeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## RBL (Mar 26, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Lies! All lies! *Everyone loves Narutoeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## Gabe (Mar 26, 2014)

Naruto chapter should be good i have had enough of side characters. We need to get the story moving and we know madara is only going to get beaten by naruto and sasuke. 

For this chapter we may see naruto and RS and maybe at the end we see the battlefield again where everyone is bloodied kinds like with the Kages and madara saying too bad gai did not have other techs.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 26, 2014)

holla at me if the bae appears in this chapter.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 26, 2014)

Luiz said:


> As this is a Naruto centric chapter, I'll only read it if the thread titles inform me that another character is also relevant this week.



Posts like this make me chuckle, because the same ... ..... go on to say how the series doesn't make sense, or that x was pulled out of Kishimoto's ass. You actually read the series, certain things would be more coherent. 

Anyway, I expect Naruto to either speak to the Bijuu ( hoping time isn't wasted on this because it has happened before), or dive right into his meeting with Rikudou. If he speaks to Naruto, it'll more than likely follow the same format as his meeting with Minato; an explanation of who he is, brief comment on the present situation, and ending on a cliff hanger of why he did what he did.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 26, 2014)

We all know the opinions of Sasuke fans don't matter


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Mar 26, 2014)

I have absolutely no issue with a Naruto centric chapter.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 26, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> We all know the opinions of Sasuke fans don't matter



the truth hurts huh ?


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 26, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Posts like this make me chuckle, because the same ... ..... go on to say how the series doesn't make sense, or that x was pulled out of Kishimoto's ass.



I don't see the connection.



SageEnergyMode said:


> I have absolutely no issue with a Naruto centric chapter.



*reads username*

Well, duh.



Gilgamesh said:


> We all know the opinions of Sasuke fans don't matter



Plenty of non-Sasuke fans to go around in the Anti-Nardo FC. :ignoramus


----------



## Mansali (Mar 26, 2014)

Why do you guys think this chapter will be Naruto centric? Was there anything mentioned about RS that I didn't hear?


----------



## ch1p (Mar 26, 2014)

Musiclover1995 said:


> Idk about the legitimacy of this, but if Sasuke does meet his parents...I'm going to cry so hard.
> Anyway, look what I found:
> 
> Idk if it is legit, but I might as well post this anyway...



That would be so fucking perfect. No Rinnegan.  I doubt it's real, I vaguely remember that face and the cross is bizarrely placed.

edit: oh, not real. I haven't seen it before though.



Fatality said:


> Let this happen so we have more Gai time Kishi
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Narutaru (Mar 26, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Plenty of non-Sasuke fans to go around in the Anti-Nardo FC. :ignoramus



You and those 6 other people should have yourselves some fun this week Uzumaki Luiz.

Only a few more hours until Rikudou.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 26, 2014)

Tell me again why this So6P reveal is being antecipated. It's a terrible story concept (never reveal the myth unless to troll it) and just catters to a problem the manga has been suffering with for a very long time (nardo's speshulness).


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 26, 2014)

Saw this on baidu



> 鸣人看到了体内的另一个九尾，知道了自己的九尾被抽走，死去的事！
> 带土出现在鸣人的意识里，把尾兽都被抽走，班变成了六道模式，大家都拼尽全力保护鸣人的所有事，告诉了他！
> 鸣人陷入回忆，和九尾的对话，带土说现在不是消沉和绝望的时候，自己是寄托了希望的
> 鸣人问带土为何要帮自己，带土说他在鸣人身上看到了从没看到过的希望，看到了过去的那个自己，正因为如此，才有源源不断的伙伴不断的支持着鸣人，甚至是死亡！
> ...





> Naruto saw another nine in the body, know their nine were pulled out, dead things !
> With soil appeared in Naruto's consciousness, the tail beast are pumped out into a six class model, all the things we are doing enough to protect Naruto , telling him !
> Naruto into memories, and nine dialogue with soil , said now is not the depression and despair when he was pinned hope
> Naruto asked why with soil to help themselves, with soil that he had never seen saw hope in Naruto who saw that his own past , and as such , have a steady stream of partners continue to support the Ming people , and even death !
> ...


----------



## shadowmaria (Mar 26, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> We all know the opinions of duckbutthurt fans don't matter



Fixed that for you


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 26, 2014)

Maito Kay is going to own.
to be honest, I don't think there will be another Gai cliffhanger.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 26, 2014)

yo wtf is kay ?


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2014)

too long for  a spioler.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 26, 2014)

As predictable as it is, I'm still going to be disappointed if Gai evades death.

It would only support the point that consequences have become solely dependent on plot convenience.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 26, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Saw this on baidu



looks kinda legit, cos Obito needs to do a Naruto wank about hope and rainbow before he can die, and this looks like the perfect opportunity, cos he's connected with with Naruto through kyuubi chakra


----------



## ch1p (Mar 26, 2014)

Naruto speaks with Yin Kurama. Obito appears inside Naruto's consciousness, tells him everyone is working hard to help him survive. Naruto emos. Kurama consoles him.

Gai is going to open the death gate. Kakashi tries to stop him. <no idea> He's excited (to die. I guess).

Filler chappie. *rolls about*


----------



## Weapon (Mar 26, 2014)

Addy said:


> too long for  a spioler.



I think it's a summary / from a discussion if it is true. Baidu pretty much is a message board.  



This translation is saying that Gai can survive, because he wants to use his move one last time but Kakashi is saying wait for support and he will live? Gai refuses because he's excited to go out. 

What support? 

It could be real but I'd say it isn't true.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 26, 2014)

the more I think about the more legit it looks, killing the action and hype with a "feels" chapter looks typically Kishimoto


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 26, 2014)

probably shit chapter...as usually.......about ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) nardo...


----------



## Trojan (Mar 26, 2014)

Some people seem to not get that this manga is called "Naruto" Even after 670 chapters!!!
That's really sad!


----------



## rubberguy (Mar 26, 2014)

Jimmies are going to rustled this week. Can't wait for the chapter.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 26, 2014)

"Sasuke meets parents"

We can only dream.


----------



## KevKev (Mar 26, 2014)

Naruto talking to Bijuus again?


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 26, 2014)

lolsasuke having relevance in the manga


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 26, 2014)

The Onmyouton orbs return to Madara and he decides to pull another of those red barriers to trap Kakashi, Minato, Lee and Gaara inside and from helping but more importantly from interfering in his match with Gai.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 26, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> "Sasuke meets parents"
> 
> We can only dream.


Yeah, I doubt that will be in the chapter, but it would be interesting...it would also make me cry...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 26, 2014)

Obito meets Naruto in his lalaland?

How the hell can Obito do that? 

Don't really believe this one.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 26, 2014)

To be honest, these past few chapters where Naruto was out of action was Heaven for the anti-Naruto fans. You won't ever get a moment like that again in this manga. From this point on, Naruto will be alive, stronger than ever, in more panels. 

You should have enjoyed your vacation while you were having it. You're now out of PTO so you have to go back to work to hate.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Mar 26, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Naruto speaks with Yin Kurama. Obito appears inside Naruto's consciousness, tells him everyone is working hard to help him survive. Naruto emos. Kurama consoles him.
> 
> Gai is going to open the death gate. Kakashi tries to stop him. <no idea> He's excited (to die. I guess).
> 
> Filler chappie. *rolls about*




Is that confirmed or just your prediction? Sounds pretty real to me since it's so boring XD


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 26, 2014)

wtf


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2014)

New Folder said:


> Some people seem to not get that this manga is called "Naruto" Even after 670 chapters!!!
> That's really sad!



it is named naruto but it is about uchiha wheather you  like it or not


----------



## rubberguy (Mar 26, 2014)

Irrelevant opinions, theirs matters not.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 26, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Obito meets Naruto in his lalaland?
> 
> How the hell can Obito do that?
> 
> Don't really believe this one.



Yeah, the second half seemed plausible but the first half was just a mess.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 26, 2014)

Rikudou looks boss in the spoiler pic. 

This man is the real fucking deal.


----------



## vered (Mar 26, 2014)

omgomgomg
finally
looks like a demon,awesome!


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2014)

Rikudou looks like shit. 

Beard is epic though. Been awhile seen I've seen one so manly.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow is the RS ugly.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow, Hagoromo Ootsutsuki in person. 

Interesting how his staff is actually a double-edged one. In one side it has the full things like Obito's and the other one the half, crescent moon shaped form of Madara's.

Has horns like Obito did. A Sharin'negan (?) tattoo on his forehead and like that pic of his back and silhouette from 572, he has a long beard.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 26, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Obito meets Naruto in his lalaland?
> 
> How the hell can Obito do that?
> 
> Don't really believe this one.



chakra links minds


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 26, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> wtf


----------



## Gabe (Mar 26, 2014)

So the double horns where not a headband interesting I like his design his a demon hair horns and real ones


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 26, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Wow is the RS ugly.



Well he's pretty old on there.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 26, 2014)

The thing on his forehead


----------



## dungsi27 (Mar 26, 2014)

That...look...like...sh*t


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2014)

oh god he looks like shit :rofl


like something  from buffy the vampire  slayer


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 26, 2014)

Kishi took the words right out of my mind...


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2014)

I wonder if this is how he always looks? Even before he became the Juubi's Jinchuuriki?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 26, 2014)

So do the onmyodon balls sit when you do?


----------



## plot1st (Mar 26, 2014)

looks like a really old Minato with an epic goatee


----------



## vered (Mar 26, 2014)

His staff is the complete thing with both the one madara has and the one Obito has.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 26, 2014)

Rikudo Hiruzen confirmed.:ignoramus


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 26, 2014)

Addy, you can now put your FC, or should I say anti-FC in the center of attention now


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 26, 2014)

One part of Rikudou's staff has part of Obito's staff while the other has part of Madara's staff. 

I guess that proves that Obito and Madara still aren't even close to that guy's level if it wasn't obvious enough. People were defending that to the death.

Rikudou's also an old man here. People calling him "old" I mean fuck, what did you expect from an old guy? He's like Jiraiya, he's rugged and aged. He's not some pretty boy. This man has been through some battles.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 26, 2014)

Edo Sensei said:


> Is that confirmed or just your prediction? Sounds pretty real to me since it's so boring XD



very crude translation of that spoiler.



Leon Soryu said:


> wtf



Interesting. Both staffs that we saw are merged into one in this design. It hints that Obito personified a part of Rikudo and Madara personified the other part of Rikudo.

OMG HE HAS THE MITO / TSUNADE / SAKURA SEAL. NO. NO. NOOO.


----------



## Ukoku (Mar 26, 2014)

"He looks like shit"

Should've been more bishi like Madara-kun, right?


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 26, 2014)

Rikudo just got the exclusive backstage pass into Naru land.:ignoramus 

Tnj time friend.:ignoramus


----------



## Trojan (Mar 26, 2014)

Does he have 3 eyes or what?


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 26, 2014)

God, RS is ugly as fuck.


----------



## vered (Mar 26, 2014)

He has something on the middle of his forehead.
is it a third eye?
a symbol?


----------



## Gabe (Mar 26, 2014)

A third eye? Tien


----------



## Weapon (Mar 26, 2014)

vered said:


> His staff is the complete thing with both the one madara has and the one Obito has.



Yeah I noticed that, wasn't sure If I was tripping or if this guy was reppin a staff Darth Maul style.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 26, 2014)

ch1p said:


> OMG HE HAS THE MITO / TSUNADE / SAKURA SEAL. NO. NO. NOOO.



..................................dammit......


----------



## vered (Mar 26, 2014)

i think this may be a third eye.
perhaps a true demon  like?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 26, 2014)

too ugly to be uchiha clans ancestor.....wtf


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 26, 2014)

Wait a minute. This friend has a THIRD EYE 

KLUE! Could it really be..!?!?!!?


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Rikudo just got the exclusive backstage pass into Naru land.:ignoramus
> 
> Tnj time friend.:ignoramus



Can't wait to see his Eternal Mangekyou. :ignoramus


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 26, 2014)

He also has a necklace similar to the one Pain had.



Klue said:


> I wonder if this is how he always looks? Even before he became the Juubi's Jinchuuriki?



I think this is how he looked after he became the Juubi Jinchuuriki. With the horns specially and the double-edged staff and Onmyouton orbs. And obviously he is elder-looking. Lived a long life.


----------



## dungsi27 (Mar 26, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> One part of Rikudou's staff has part of Obito's staff while the other has part of Madara's staff.
> 
> I guess that proves that Obito and Madara still aren't even close to that guy's level if it wasn't obvious enough. People were defending that to the death.
> 
> Rikudou's also an old man here. People calling him "old" I mean fuck, what did you expect from an old guy? He's like Jiraiya, he's rugged and aged. He's not some pretty boy. This man has been through some battles.



Old man can still be made to look cool though (J-man being one)

This..is...just...sh*t


----------



## Weapon (Mar 26, 2014)

Why are people complaining about him being ugly,

Are Juubi'd up, 100 year old men supposed to be attractive


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 26, 2014)

He probably has a double-staff because Kishi hasn't decided what he wants to give him yet.He can pick one side later and then say this panel was an art error.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 26, 2014)

I get that he is old, but does he really have to be so damn ugly?! I can barely look at him...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 26, 2014)

You know what would be funny? 

If we get a Naruto training arc mid-fight.



dungsi27 said:


> Old man can still be made to look cool though (J-man being one)
> 
> This..is...just...sh*t



Nah he looks like I expected him to look. He looks closer to Obito's transformation given it's really "part of him" rather than a headband facial-wise and besides the man is old. Rikudou looks boss.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 26, 2014)

Interesting. No one would have expected Kishi to give SO6P the design of an old ugly dehyped Devil. Is this Kishi’s attempt to 1-up his previous trolling?

I’m think that’s SO6P in Obito’s body? No? Maybe?

I wonder how Kishi is going to execute this… it would be really shitty if Naruto just get some hand me down power for him and go SSJ3.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 26, 2014)

Dam he looks fucking boss


And lol at the fools saying he's ugly you do realise he was old when he died right?


----------



## Mansali (Mar 26, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> wtf



Wow this picture turned me on. It's quite easy to fap to....gets me to believe in my will of fire. I can feel that fire burning inside of me.

He did have two kids so he must have been good looking when he was young.


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Wait a minute. This friend has a THIRD EYE
> 
> KLUE! Could it really be..!?!?!!?



It's Mito / Tsunade/ Sakura seal. :ignoramus


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Mar 26, 2014)

That rikudo is fugly.


----------



## KevKev (Mar 26, 2014)

>mfw that spoiler was telling the truth


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow the Sage is one ugly dude.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 26, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Why are people complaining about him being ugly,
> 
> Are *Juubi'd up, 100 year old men* supposed to be attractive



Madara's hot, though.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 26, 2014)

Fucking idiots saying he's ugly 

Did you expect an old man to be some bland uchiha looking bishie?


----------



## Gabe (Mar 26, 2014)

Ugly demon I like it surprising interesting. He is like a mix of narutos bm  juubi obito and madara clothes.


----------



## vered (Mar 26, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> He also has a necklace similar to the one Pain had.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is how he looked after he became the Juubi Jinchuuriki. With the horns specially and the double-edged staff and Onmyouton orbs. And obviously he is elder-looking. Lived a long life.



it may be his regular look, or at least he retained it as this chakra memory was created after he got rid of the juubis body and created the 9 bijuus.


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara's hot, though.



Madara looks dumb, with white hair.


Come at me.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> It's Mito / Tsunade/ Sakura seal. :ignoramus


Or triple Rinnegan.:ignoramus 

Cos hes a triple OG:ignoramus


----------



## vered (Mar 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> It's Mito / Tsunade/ Sakura seal. :ignoramus



it looks like a third eye to tell you the truth.
look closely there is almost like a line in the middle,like a closed eye.


----------



## RBL (Mar 26, 2014)

wtf spoilers about Gai opening the death gate? i thought he had already openned.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 26, 2014)

Does anyone even know what he is saying?


----------



## eurytus (Mar 26, 2014)

He's uglier than Obito, all those wrinkles....


----------



## ch1p (Mar 26, 2014)

wtf are the balls doing.

the necklace isn't the same as pain.


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2014)

vered said:


> it looks like a third eye to tell you the truth.
> look closely there is almost like a line in the middle,like a closed eye.



A third eye, that's diamond shaped?


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Mar 26, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Why are people complaining about him being ugly,
> 
> Are Juubi'd up, 100 year old men supposed to be attractive


It's not about handsomeness. It's about coolness. 

From what I'm seeing, Hagoromo's eyes lack...depth. Eyes are important.

We at least need a closer view.


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 26, 2014)

More importantly, can anyone translate what he is saying there?

A closer panel look at his forehead will clear up if its that Ying-Yang-ish third eye or the Byakugou seal. I'm leaning more to the former at the moment.



Gilgamesh said:


> Dam he looks fucking boss
> 
> 
> And lol at the fools saying he's ugly you do realise he was old when he died right?



This.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> Madara looks dumb, with white hair.
> 
> 
> Come at me.



You're just fickle. His hair is softer and fluffier now, too.


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Or triple Rinnegan.:ignoramus
> 
> Cos hes a triple OG:ignoramus



With EMS. :ignoramus


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> A third eye, that's diamond shaped?


It's a little round.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 26, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara's hot, though.



Well.

You got me there. I honestly can't deny that.


----------



## vered (Mar 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> A third eye, that's diamond shaped?



its not really diamond shape.its more round, and there is a  clear line in the middle.
maybe someone needs to do a comparison with tsunades seal but it looks different to me.
Would be amazing if he actually has a third eye.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 26, 2014)

so it was not....tatoo....but actual third eye.....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 26, 2014)

ch1p said:


> wtf are the balls doing.



Resting... Looks dumb to me, as well.

He might give them to Naruto.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 26, 2014)

Obito and Madara should've fused to reach that stage with the double-edged staff that Hagoromo has in order to be truly unbeatable.

Also just noticed that his hair at his sides are "combed" or tied a bit. I lack the proper word to properly describe it but you all know what I mean.


----------



## KevKev (Mar 26, 2014)

Damn, we've finally seen the SO6P.

This manga is ending soon,


----------



## Gabe (Mar 26, 2014)

So his mom probably has horns two. Hers were big she must have been more demon like


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Fucking idiots saying he's ugly
> 
> Did you expect an old man to be some bland uchiha looking bishie?



We're just giving our first reaction (even if its obvious) to a character draped in mystery for the last 300 hundred chapters.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 26, 2014)

I find this very interesting and meh at the same time. 

Also, a soon to come reveal that the Slugs are inheritors of the Sages third eye or some shid like that.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 26, 2014)

Juubi battle flashback time

Please Kishi


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> so it was not....tatoo....but actual third eye.....



That is clearly a tatoo.


----------



## Azula (Mar 26, 2014)

doesnt he look like hiruzen


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 26, 2014)

Is that you, Satan?


----------



## Tengu (Mar 26, 2014)

The Sage


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 26, 2014)

You can be ugly and still look cool. Kisame for example.
RS is just plain ugly.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 26, 2014)

how does the senju/uzumaki keep their youthful look but the Sage aged like mere mortals....


----------



## Gabe (Mar 26, 2014)

Maybe it's the dot like Hashirama in sage mode.


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Is that you, Satan?



   

Lucifer = Rikudou.

Confirmed.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 26, 2014)

Revy said:


> You can be ugly and still look cool. Kisame for example.
> RS is just plain ugly.



Shut the hell up you heretic


----------



## Gabe (Mar 26, 2014)

eurytus said:


> how does the senju/uzumaki keep their youthful look but the Sage aged like mere mortals....



He probably became really drained with the juubi and unsealing it making the bijuu and creating the moon


----------



## Gunners (Mar 26, 2014)

What an ugly piece of shit. Also looks as though he should be a villain.


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 26, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Is that you, Satan?



I swear he looks pretty damn evil. Final villain right there.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 26, 2014)

Revy said:


> You can be ugly and still look cool. Kisame for example.
> RS is just plain ugly.



Kisame was beautiful what are you talking about.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 26, 2014)

Revy said:


> You can be ugly and still look cool. Kisame for example.
> RS is just plain ugly.


EXACTLY^^^
RS looks like an old fart...


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 26, 2014)

Mansali said:


> He did have two kids so he must have been good looking when he was young.



Looks are irrelevant when you are on the level RS was at.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Mar 26, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> doesnt he look like hiruzen



Yes he does


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 26, 2014)

rikudou is ugly AF.


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 26, 2014)

Revy said:


> You can be ugly and still look cool. Kisame for example.
> RS is just plain ugly.



[youtube]zPI6vgIepm8[/youtube]


----------



## eurytus (Mar 26, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> doesnt he look like hiruzen



Sarutobi must be So6p's bastard son


----------



## ch1p (Mar 26, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Resting... Looks dumb to me, as well.
> 
> He might give them to Naruto.



Naruto needs balls, that's true. The ones he has are lame as all hell combined.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 26, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> doesnt he look like hiruzen



at first I thought it was some Hiruzen's fan trolling.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 26, 2014)

Actually...by looking at it better I think that symbol he has on his forehead is the same one he has on his cloak's back. The Rin'negan one. The same one Madara has now on his back as Juubi Jinchuuriki.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> With EMS. :ignoramus


FOH **


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 26, 2014)

Guys, have you noticed the two ends of his staff?

It's like RS Obito and RS Madara's staves combined in one.



Klue said:


> Lucifer = Rikudou.
> 
> Confirmed.



He doesn't just look ugly, he looks like a 60's villain.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 26, 2014)

eurytus said:


> how does the senju/uzumaki keep their youthful look but the Sage aged like mere mortals....



Because he was really old when he died why do the 'wahh he's oogly" people not understand this?


----------



## dungsi27 (Mar 26, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Nah he looks like I expected him to look. He looks closer to Obito's transformation given it's really "part of him" rather than a headband facial-wise and besides the man is old. Rikudou looks boss.



He looks closer to Madara to me,just the horn is more like Obito.

And on second thought yeah I think his look makes sense. I guess I just dont like that ugly goatee.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm so glad Rikudou looks more like a Jiraiya/Kisame type than a Madara/Deidara type. 

That's actually one thing I was worried about. I didn't want the guy looking like a pretty boy. I'm glad it turned out this way.





dungsi27 said:


> He looks closer to Madara to me,just the horn is more like Obito.
> 
> And on second thought yeah I think his look makes sense. I guess I just dont like that ugly goatee.



All this proves is that Rikudou's still above Obito and Madara. 

I'm surprised people were saying Madara was just as strong as Rikudou. If they clashed Rikudou would send that boy back to the cubbyhole.


----------



## rubberguy (Mar 26, 2014)

That beard and wrinkles


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 26, 2014)

Kishi's character design was a few eyebrows short of greatness.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 26, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> [youtube]zPI6vgIepm8[/youtube]


LOL, Revy, Deidara just answered your post about Kisame!


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> FOH **



I see much butthurt in your future, Blink-kun. 


Blink once Rikudou's backstory is revealed:

ck


Blink once Sasuke wakes up:


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 26, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Actually...by looking at it better I think that symbol he has on his forehead is the same one he has on his cloak's back. The Rin'negan one. The same one Madara has now on his back as Juubi Jinchuuriki.



Ya, I agree with this. Especially with the line bisecting the middle.


----------



## shintebukuro (Mar 26, 2014)

Translation of what Hagoromo says:

"I am the one who will establish peace and order. My name is Hagoromo"


----------



## Weapon (Mar 26, 2014)

Why are people saying he looks like Hiruzen, because he's old and has a goatee. 

Please, he has Danzo's face


----------



## Azula (Mar 26, 2014)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> Yes he does



*hiruzen=god of shinobi* hype was legit all along


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'm so glad Rikudou looks more like a Jiraiya/Kisame type than a Madara/Deidara type.
> 
> That's actually one thing I was worried about. I didn't want the guy looking like a pretty boy. I'm glad it turned out this way.
> 
> ...



Say that after you've seen him in his youth.


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 26, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'm so glad Rikudou looks more like a Jiraiya/Kisame type than a Madara/Deidara type.
> 
> That's actually one thing I was worried about. I didn't want the guy looking like a pretty boy. I'm glad it turned out this way.
> 
> ...



Wait for the flashback of RS during his days of youth. He could be a bishi in disguise. :ignoramus


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2014)

Revy said:


> Wait for the flashback of RS during his days of youth. He could be a bishi in disguise. :ignoramus



You were ninja'ed.


----------



## vered (Mar 26, 2014)

shintebukuro said:


> Translation of what Hagoromo says:
> 
> "I am the one who will establish peace and order. My name is Hagoromo."



???
that will?
isn't he supposed to be dead?


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm saying it one more time. Has anyone noticed the two ends of his staff?

It's like RS Obito and RS Madara's staves combined in one.




1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Kishi's character design was a few eyebrows short of greatness.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> Say that after you've seen him in his youth.



He'll look like Naruto


----------



## Roberts-The-Vile (Mar 26, 2014)

Sarutobi for final villain.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 26, 2014)

shintebukuro said:


> Translation of what Hagoromo says:
> 
> "I am the one who will establish peace and order. My name is Hagoromo."



Is the tense clear? I know Japanese is shady with the future.

I don't like the idea of him talking like that. Naruto will channel him or some shit.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 26, 2014)

it's official kishi hates...rikudou


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> He'll look like Naruto



It's what I expect too, honestly.


----------



## calimike (Mar 26, 2014)

One twitter user said Naruto chapter is up on MP soon.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 26, 2014)

Maybe it's a flashback.


----------



## Tengu (Mar 26, 2014)

What are people smoking, Hagoromo looks bad ass


----------



## gaiver (Mar 26, 2014)

well that happened sooner than i thought. interesting amalgamation of other characters. rather, interesting that a few characters have similar features. i predict fewer gai vs madara panels than i was hoping for!


----------



## Weapon (Mar 26, 2014)

vered said:


> ???
> that will?
> isn't he supposed to be dead?



Hagoromo Vessel Naruto Confirmed.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 26, 2014)

He will take over naruto body or he and naruto are the same person


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> Say that after you've seen him in his youth.





Revy said:


> Wait for the flashback of RS during his days of youth. He could be a bishi in disguise. :ignoramus



I'd say in his younger days he's still look closer to a Jiraiya type rather than a Madara type. Two kinds. One looks like a man. The other looks like a man with an w-o in front. 



shintebukuro said:


> Translation of what Hagoromo says:
> 
> "I am the one who will establish peace and order known as Hagoromo."



Welp. 

RIP Madara.


----------



## Jad (Mar 26, 2014)

So what's the bet this guy is an old geezer pervert Jiraiya with Naruto traits and personality.


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2014)

vered said:


> ???
> that will?
> isn't he supposed to be dead?



By accepting Hagoromo's dream, Naruto is Naruto no longer.

He is Rikudou now.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 26, 2014)

His staff is a combination of Madara's and Obito's.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes! So damn happy Naruto gets to meet him. It's making me think that you can't have the complete staff if you only have just a single Rinnegan. One part of the staff matches Madara's, the other matches Obito's. This is going to be so awesome. I knew this moment was coming eventually, and I'm glad it's finally here.


----------



## rubberguy (Mar 26, 2014)

Naruto is the rikudou's jin?


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 26, 2014)

calimike said:


> One twitter user said Naruto chapter is up on MP soon.


When exactly is soon? Around how much longer do we have to wait?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks like next week we'll have color pages.



Abanikochan said:


> Ya, I agree with this. Especially with the line bisecting the middle.



Exactly. Maybe it was his "clan symbol" or something back then.



Luiz said:


> I'm saying it one more time. Has anyone noticed the two ends of his staff?
> 
> It's like RS Obito and RS Madara's staves combined in one.



I did first.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Wow, Hagoromo Ootsutsuki in person.
> 
> Interesting how his staff is actually a double-edged one. In one side it has the full things like Obito's and the other one the half, crescent moon shaped form of Madara's.
> 
> Has horns like Obito did. A Sharin'negan (?) tattoo on his forehead and like that pic of his back and silhouette from 572, he has a long beard.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 26, 2014)

shintebukuro said:


> Translation of what Hagoromo says:
> 
> "I am the one who will establish peace and order. My name is Hagoromo"






Hagoramo sounds like an arrogant one.   Oh, I can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 26, 2014)

shintebukuro said:


> Translation of what Hagoromo says:
> 
> "I am the one who will establish peace and order. My name is Hagoromo"



He says *he*'s the one? Oh I like this. This shit reveal might actually be redeemed.

Although, there's another problem, if he's FV, then he just appeared out of nowhere. That's shit too.

In b4 Naruto TNJs So6P he's the chosen one and that he's the one who's going to establish peace and order. 



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'm so glad Rikudou looks more like a Jiraiya/Kisame type than a Madara/Deidara type.
> 
> That's actually one thing I was worried about. I didn't want the guy looking like a pretty boy. I'm glad it turned out this way.
> 
> All this proves is that Rikudou's still above Obito and Madara.







waht a bishy madara is when he's old.


----------



## gaiver (Mar 26, 2014)

i wonder if those are horns or giant pointy eyebrows..


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2014)

SageEnergyMode said:


> It's making me think that you can't have the complete staff if you only have just a single Rinnegan. One part of the staff matches Madara's, the other matches Obito's.



Hmm... Madara the right, Obito the left. You might be on to something.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 26, 2014)

His wife must have been pretty hot, elder son and younger son are bishie, Hashirama looks ok hot too.


----------



## vered (Mar 26, 2014)

hope the chapter will clarify if he has a third eye.
3 Rinnegans?
or 2 Rinnegans and the third the juubis eye?


----------



## Edo Sensei (Mar 26, 2014)

The SO6P will explain that Naruto is just another anomaly as part of the design of the Matrix. He's the architect!


----------



## Cord (Mar 26, 2014)

So no action this chapter? And we'll be having yet another long-winded talk?


----------



## Revolution (Mar 26, 2014)

Look, the guy's ancient.  Give him some slack (also I'm still convinced he once was a red-head)


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 26, 2014)

He said HE is going to bring peace? Nobody that ugly can bring peace.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 26, 2014)

eurytus said:


> His wife must have been pretty hot, elder son and younger son are bishie, Hashirama looks ok hot too.



not ok hot, just HOT.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 26, 2014)

RIP Madara, honestly by how this is going Madara may really end up beat by Gai, not as in beat beat, but I could even see Gai about to beat him and only failing because the gate ran out.

Whoever face Naruto now will need Kaguya's power to match him.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 26, 2014)

Maybe you do need both eyes to complete the staff as stated by sageenergymode


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 26, 2014)

Luiz said:


> His staff is a combination of Madara's and Obito's.



would have been better if the beard was shorter.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 26, 2014)

There's only a few choices

A.) Naruto will gain Rikudou's power and restore peace and order
B.) Rikudou will somehow come back to life and destroy Madara 
C.) Rikudou will somehow channel himself through Naruto and destroy Madara


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 26, 2014)

eurytus said:


> His wife must have been pretty hot, elder son and younger son are bishie, Hashirama looks ok hot too.



That is a possiblity as well. As I said, when you are on RS's level, pretty much you have it way easier than the most handsome man on earth.


----------



## ichihimelove (Mar 26, 2014)

Luiz said:


> His staff is a combination of Madara's and Obito's.



I want to know what is on his forehead ? 
 Is it a diamond like Mito ,Tsunade and Sakura ?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 26, 2014)

Calling some humor happens here and there when they first begin talking.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 26, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Look, the guy's ancient.  Give him some slack (also I'm still convinced he once was a red-head)



The Uzumaki clan is just a splinter of the Senju, which only came to exist after the birth of Hagoromo's sons.


----------



## vered (Mar 26, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> I want to know what is on his forehead ?
> Is it diamond like Mito ,Tsunade and Sakura ?



Either that, or a third eye.
Chapter will hopefully clarify it to us.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 26, 2014)

I bet kishi will make his story like his mom was pretty but after she ate the fruit he was born a demon hated by the world he was ignored and he then got people's acceptance by defeating the juubi. Something like this


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 26, 2014)

Madara is getting spanked, believe it! 

Seriously though, if Naruto really gets RS power or channels him, how will the fight be even interesting? Even if Madara gets both eyes he will be fodderized.


----------



## Jad (Mar 26, 2014)

Imagine if the Sage of the Six Paths is someone like Might Gai; SPRING TIME OF YOUTH!~


----------



## ichihimelove (Mar 26, 2014)

vered said:


> Either that, or a third eye.
> Chapter will hopefully clarify it to us.



Third eye 

He looks like Naruto Jiraiya Minato ..............etc


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 26, 2014)

Hmm, did Hagoromo really sit on that floor or is he more sitting and levitating on air in a meditation position? 'Cause it looks more like the latter is happening.


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> There's only a few choices
> 
> A.) Naruto will gain Rikudou's power and restore peace and order
> B.) Rikudou will somehow come back to life and destroy Madara
> C.) Rikudou will somehow channel himself through Naruto and destroy Madara



Only option "A" is some what acceptable.


Channels Rikudou...


----------



## zoro (Mar 26, 2014)

Jiraya and Naruto's love child is one ugly ass friend. I like him already


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 26, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Madara is getting spanked, believe it!
> 
> Seriously though, if Naruto really gets RS power or channels him, how will the fight be even interesting? Even if Madara gets both eyes he will be fodderized.



That's what I wanted to say. Madara's spotlight as the Juubi Jin is plain terrible. Does the series have any villain remaining at this point?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 26, 2014)

I hope we see what his mother looked like.

And I would take a epic double spread of his battle with the Juubi like we got with Madara vs Hashirama years ago.


----------



## King BOo (Mar 26, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> would have been better if the beard was shorter.



I agree, half as long it would have been much better


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 26, 2014)

Two things I have noticed about the spoiler.

The Gem on Hagaromo Rikudou forehead reminds me of the Gem on Sasuke forehead And Rikudou Staff seems to be split in two between Obito and Madara. I wonder if it has any real correlation..


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 26, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Hmm, did Hagoromo really sit on that floor or is he more sitting and levitating on air in a meditation position? 'Cause it looks more like the latter is happening.



Maybe he just materialized a chair with his power of creation.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 26, 2014)

Well looks like from here on out the side characters are officially getting no more feats. Naruto will get a huge power up, and Sasuke will get something to match, and the two of them will defeat Madara.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 26, 2014)

Gabe said:


> I bet kishi will make his story like his mom was pretty but after she ate the fruit he was born a demon hated by the world he was ignored and he then got people's acceptance by defeating the juubi. Something like this



oh god....not another acknowledgment whore....


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 26, 2014)

Perhaps Hagoromo will shed more light about his sons. I'd love if we get to find their true names. It is fitting. We know the name of her mother and his.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 26, 2014)

so 1 eye -half staff.... 2 eye -full staff


----------



## RaptorRage (Mar 26, 2014)

If it's a closed third eye it'll probably be a Byakugan to make it relevant again.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 26, 2014)

Madara's about to get his comeuppance. Naruto will forcefully extract the bijuu from the new ass hole he rips him.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 26, 2014)

So the horns were actually horns all along? wtf, lol.

Nice to finally meet him, at least.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 26, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Madara is getting spanked, believe it!
> 
> Seriously though, if Naruto really gets RS power or channels him, how will the fight be even interesting? Even if Madara gets both eyes he will be fodderized.



Where are you getting the idea that the RS is _that_ much more powerful than Madara?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> Only option "A" is some what acceptable.
> 
> 
> Channels Rikudou...



Who knows. 

We could be seeing a situation similar to what happened in Yu Yu Hakusho where Raizen channeled himself through Yusuke's body and killed Sensui.


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2014)

RaptorRage said:


> If it's a closed third eye it'll probably be a Byakugan to make it relevant again.



A diamond shaped Byakugan, now I've heard everything.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 26, 2014)

I suddenly have a very bad feeling that Hagoromo is like Danzo.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 26, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Two things I have noticed about the spoiler.
> 
> The Gem on Hagaromo Rikudou forehead reminds me of the Gem on Sasuke forehead And Rikudou *Staff seems to be split in two between Obito and Madara.* I wonder if it has any real correlation..



left and right rinnengan....


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 26, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Where are you getting the idea that the RS is _that_ much more powerful than Madara?



Well, RS somehow beat 100% Juubi at his strongest. Madara currently only has 50% of the Kyuubi inside so..



Sarahmint said:


> I suddenly have a very bad feeling that Hagoromo is like Danzo.



So Naruto would be TNJ'ing him for the next 50 chapters then


----------



## adeshina365 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hopefully we'll see Sasuke in this chapter...


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 26, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> C.) Rikudou will somehow channel himself through Naruto and destroy Madara



That reminds me of something.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Edit: *Reads KN's following post* Oh shit, ninja'd.


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> I suddenly have a very bad feeling that Hagoromo is like Danzo.



He is the author of the Uchiha's secret tablet.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 26, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> I suddenly have a very bad feeling that Hagoromo is like Danzo.



If he was he would have chosen the elder son as his heir


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 26, 2014)

Hmmm...

The left Rin'negan Obito has gave him the normal-looking "complete" staff.

The right Rin'negan that Madara retrieved gave him the crescent moon-shaped staff.

Have both eyes and it should turn out into the double-staff.


----------



## calimike (Mar 26, 2014)

*WSJ #19 (April 7th)*
Lead Color: Naruto


----------



## Weapon (Mar 26, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> I suddenly have a very bad feeling that Hagoromo is like Danzo.



Well, they're both gods so it makes sense


----------



## Harbour (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh, i dont like how a dead man is speaking about humself in future tense.
He sounds like a villain. Should get a few fresh kicks from Naruto.


p.s. Hagoromo is Hiruzen, Minato, Naruto faces combined.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 26, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> Well, RS somehow beat 100% Juubi at his strongest. Madara currently only has 50% of the Kyuubi inside so..



As illogical as it is, Kishi has decided that 1% of a bijuu = 100%.

And.

Madara curbstomped all 9 bijuu at once even before he was the JJ.


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Who knows.
> 
> We could be seeing a situation similar to what happened in Yu Yu Hakusho where Raizen channeled himself through Yusuke's body and killed Sensui.



Not even implying it won't happen. Just laughing at the thought of it. Do you know how the forum is going to react to that?

Oh man.


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 26, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> As illogical as it is, Kishi has decided that 1% of a bijuu = 100%.
> 
> And.
> 
> Madara curbstomped all 9 bijuu at once even before he was the JJ.



Thanks to eyeless Susanoo.
Is there even something that makes logic anymore.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 26, 2014)

I think it'll be like when Naruto met Minato, he will TnJ Naruto telling him about the tablet, then Naruto will sympathize with Madara and want to TnJ him


----------



## Ghost14 (Mar 26, 2014)

Couple of thoughts.

1) I like that he has 2 sets of everything.  Real horns and hair horns; Double sided staff; 2 necklaces; etc. It makes me wonder which traits represent which half of the bloodline.

2) I'm almost positive that the marking on his head is the same that is on his back, which is also the same as Hashirama's sage mode marking.

3) His appearance overall makes me think that the theory that several of the clans in Konoha are related to Senju are true.

4) I think he looks unexpected and badass overall.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 26, 2014)

Color page next week nice

Probably of RS


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 26, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> left and right rinnengan....



Quite highly possible. But Ill wait until more information. Also

Dat Rikudou Forehead gem

*Spoiler*: __ 








Naruto and Sasuke gaining the true complete powers of Rikudou's Sons. Ultimate shinobi vs Ultimate Jinchuuriki


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2014)

eurytus said:


> I think it'll be like when Naruto met Minato, he will TnJ Naruto telling him about the tablet, then Naruto will sympathize with Madara and want to TnJ him



Lol, you think like Kishi.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> Not even implying it won't happen. Just laughing at the thought of it. Do you know how the forum is going to react to that?
> 
> Oh man.



Not sure why Naruto fans want this so badly, though.

Would it be satisfying to see their Lord being hand held?


----------



## vered (Mar 26, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Oh, i dont like how a dead man is speaking about humself in future tense.
> He sounds like a villain. Should get a few fresh kicks from Naruto.
> 
> 
> p.s. Hagoromo is Hiruzen, Minato, Naruto faces combined.



Would have been great if he was to come out as  a villain, 
but unfortunately Kishi wont go that far.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Mar 26, 2014)

DUDE. 

/10char


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 26, 2014)

CS my man in the house:ignoramus


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 26, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Where are you getting the idea that the RS is _that_ much more powerful than Madara?



He is the end-all, be-all of Narutoverse. With the possible exception of Kaguya.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 26, 2014)

Luiz said:


> That reminds me of something.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yep. 

I guess we'll have to see. I'd honestly love that twist a lot more than Naruto and Sasuke suddenly defeating Madara together especially after the Obito confrontation. It would be far more unique. 





Klue said:


> Not even implying it won't happen. Just laughing at the thought of it. Do you know how the forum is going to react to that?
> 
> Oh man.



The forum wouldn't be able to take it at all. 

We would have to put people on suicide watch. I'd honestly crack up if that happened.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 26, 2014)

And he literally has double the power at this point


----------



## shadowmaria (Mar 26, 2014)

I always knew Tien was a God


----------



## Revolution (Mar 26, 2014)

Didn't Danzo say something just like this?

Naruto said a similar thing before Itachi corrected him.


----------



## vered (Mar 26, 2014)

Perhaps him having a third eye would be Kishis way to pay homage to DBZ.


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2014)

So, maybe Hagoromo looks like this all the time because he was born with the Juubi's chakra; therefore, the Juubi's Jin also takes on a similar form?

Again, this assuming this is Hag's normal look.


lol @ Hag. Far too lazy to write his name out fully again.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 26, 2014)

It would be interesting if he takes over narutos body kishi did not know how to beat madara why not have the god of the naruto world be the one.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 26, 2014)

naruto is incarnation of Hagoromo......both fugly as hell


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 26, 2014)

The sage looks like Hiruzen on meth.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 26, 2014)

so he meets rikudou in the water world. i swear to god i fukin knew this would happen.. IN THIS CHAPTER


----------



## Revolution (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm shocked people are insulting him because of his elderly appearance and glorifying him because he has god powers.  We already know Konoha has been evil.  Why assume Hagoromo is good?


----------



## eurytus (Mar 26, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> He is the end-all, be-all of Narutoverse. With the possible exception of Kaguya.



but he's not gonna come out of lalala land to fight Madara. And if it's some channeling BS, then the fight will be even shittier than juubito.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 26, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yep.
> 
> I guess we'll have to see. I'd honestly love that twist a lot more than Naruto and Sasuke suddenly defeating Madara together especially after the Obito confrontation. It would be far more unique.



I can agree with you on that much. It would be nice to have a more surprising way to end this battle.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 26, 2014)

Everyone's talking about his third eye but it's his "normal" two that are more bizarre to me.

They're tiny, uneven, and really high and far back on his face.


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> naruto is incarnation of Hagoromo......both fugly as hell



You says this while rocking a Sasuke x Hinata set?

You've got balls.


----------



## vered (Mar 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> So, maybe Hagoromo looks like this all the time because he was born with the Juubi's chakra; therefore, the Juubi's Jin also takes on a similar form?
> 
> Again, this assuming this is Hag's normal look.
> 
> ...



Yea, i assume this is his regular look as this chakra remnant was created after taking out the juubis out of is body and creating the 9 bijuus.


----------



## Jad (Mar 26, 2014)

The Rikudou Sage takes care of his finger nails. Good man.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 26, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Oh, i dont like how a dead man is speaking about humself in future tense.
> He sounds like a villain. Should get a few fresh kicks from Naruto.


That's what I thought as well when I heard that as well assuming that translation is correct I wonder how he intends too come back though.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 26, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> I'm shocked people are insulting him because of his elderly appearance and glorifying him because he has god powers.  We already know Konoha has been evil.  Why assume Hagoromo is good?



Konoha has never been evil


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2014)

Jad said:


> The Rikudou Sage takes care of his finger nails. Good man.



I'd credit his mom.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Mar 26, 2014)

the fuck? The sage of six paths actually shows up? XD

OH MY GOD KISHI


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 26, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Everyone's talking about his third eye but it's his "normal" two that are more bizarre to me.
> 
> They're tiny, uneven, and really high and far back on his face.



And he's got these demonic  ridges where his eyebrows should be.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 26, 2014)

The wait is killing me!


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2014)

god that design is too generic


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 26, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Everyone's talking about his third eye but it's his "normal" two that are more bizarre to me.
> 
> They're tiny, uneven, and really high and far back on his face.



It may just be the way Kishi draws him. Take a look at Danzou, his eyes were always as if they were shut, closed. But he could see quite well and in specific times Kishi showed him as if he was opening them more.

I think his eyes are good and is only the style Kishimoto is using to draw him given he's very old.


----------



## ichihimelove (Mar 26, 2014)

I hope it's a third eye


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Mar 26, 2014)

sage of six paths secretly jashin confirmed


----------



## Revolution (Mar 26, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Konoha has never been evil



Two hundred dead Uchiha say "hi" . . . but they can't . . . because they're DEAD . . . oppressed and murdered under the orders of Konoha Council.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 26, 2014)

eurytus said:


> but he's not gonna come out of lalala land to fight Madara. And if it's some channeling BS, then the fight will be even shittier than juubito.



If RS is channeled by Naruto, then Naruto would be able to use all of RS powers, there is no way around it, RS would be able to use all its powers.

So yeah, Naruto channeling RS would be exactly the same as RS coming out of lalala land to fight Madara.


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2014)

so the uchiha are pretty  because  of rs wife genetics


----------



## shadowmaria (Mar 26, 2014)

Addy said:


> so the uchiha are pretty  because  of rs wife genetics



Well the Uchiha are a bunch of pretty boys girls


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Mar 26, 2014)

kishi has been so predictable he's been unpredictable


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 26, 2014)

Let's be honest here: 

Did anyone actually want Rikudou looking like a Naruto replica except older? People would bitch about it. Let's be serious. 



Luiz said:


> I can agree with you on that much. It would be nice to have a more surprising way to end this battle.



Yeah, if we could have another ending to the battle besides another "Naruto and Sasuke combine forces and defeat the Jyuubi Jinchuuriki" then I approve of it. People aren't even expecting Rikudou channeling himself through Naruto and destroying Madara so hey I'd take it. We just need another ending to this fight besides Naruto and Sasuke doing what they did before except on a bigger scale. Its old news.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 26, 2014)

eurytus said:


> oh god....not another acknowledgment whore....



naruto is incarnation of Hagoromo....


----------



## ichihimelove (Mar 26, 2014)

*CURRENTLY ACTIVE USERS VIEWING THIS THREAD: 480 (77 MEMBERS AND 403 GUESTS)
*

FUCK !!


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 26, 2014)

All hail the majestic genes of Mikoto's grand grand grand (20x) mother.


----------



## vered (Mar 26, 2014)

What if the possibly third eye is Byakugan?
most likely its the juubis eye though.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 26, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> If RS is channeled by Naruto, then Naruto would be able to use all of RS powers, there is no way around it, RS would be able to use all its powers.
> 
> So yeah, Naruto channeling RS would be exactly the same as RS coming out of lalala land to fight Madara.



and that would make the series garbage, Madara fighting his great great great grand father, a character only showed up towards the end of the series


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Mar 26, 2014)

and the sage of six paths actually has horns.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 26, 2014)

Addy said:


> so the uchiha are pretty  because  of rs wife genetics



same as Itachi and Sasuke........


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 26, 2014)

vered said:


> What if the possibly third eye is Byakugan?
> most likely its the juubis eye though.



That ain't an eye, just a mark.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 26, 2014)

i'd much rather if rikudou sennin defeated madara via naruto, then naruto/sasuke. that at least would make sense.
it would go to show that madara can only be defeated by the true god of the narutoverse. ill be more than satisfied if this happens. madara being defeated by kids...? come onnnn thats just silly


----------



## shadowmaria (Mar 26, 2014)

The Sage of the Six Paths is one horny friend


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 26, 2014)

In before dat Hagoromo x Sakura.

.

Makes as much sense to me as most other fandom pairings.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 26, 2014)

Addy said:


> so the uchiha are pretty  because  of rs wife genetics



Yea well... the mothers of Hashirama and Madara had to be pretty as well.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Mar 26, 2014)

I thought the mark on his head was a zodiac symbol

then i hoped it was a poorly drawn jashin symbol


----------



## ichihimelove (Mar 26, 2014)

Luiz said:


> That ain't an eye, just a mark.



It's a diamond  :ignoramus


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Mar 26, 2014)

How many more hrs for the chapter?


----------



## Gabe (Mar 26, 2014)

Chapter 480


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> i'd much rather if rikudou sennin defeated madara via naruto, then naruto/sasuke. that at least would make sense.
> it would go to show that madara can only be defeated by the true god of the narutoverse. ill be more than satisfied if this happens. madara being defeated by kids...? come onnnn thats just silly



If Sasuke never bothered to participate in his war, I could see it happening.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 26, 2014)

Lets read this.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks like a wise old jp guy, kind of important-ish.

Goatee-kun you so kawaii.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 26, 2014)

Why couldn't the Sage return 4 chapters earlier.  Would've made me look like a boss.


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 26, 2014)

Well, isn't Hag just the epitome of sexiness.  Noe he's fugly as hell. Like really? This is the ascendant of the sexiest bishounen in manga? He does have Senju though, and they have no good looks whatsoever so I guess it balances out.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 26, 2014)

Zzz zz Oh God. Not fucking Kushina.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 26, 2014)

Just got up to page 6. Naruto's the avatar?! LOL


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Mar 26, 2014)

chapter out btw


----------



## demonicsword (Mar 26, 2014)

*How I Felt About This Chapter Thread*

get on with fight! this whole senju vs uchiha thing getting played out


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 26, 2014)

Gai is getting off panel'd confirmed.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 26, 2014)

I liked it alot


----------



## Weapon (Mar 26, 2014)

Was a great chapter, you're boring.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Mar 26, 2014)

Not boring to me. Better than kabuto and gai's flashback anyday..


----------



## Jad (Mar 26, 2014)

I want Gai vs. Madara back


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 26, 2014)

So Naruto is the reincarnation of Ashura, the younger son, but not Hagoromo's.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 26, 2014)

The fuck you talking about?

This was the best chapter since Madara was revived.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Mar 26, 2014)

*Seriously*

Not gonna say the chapter was bad, but... did kishi use almost half of it to make a joke with naruto trying to understand the sage talking because he is just too stupid?? seriously??? He stopped Gai's epic fight with madara for this?? Those pages could be used to so much more!! Come on do the joke, by all means, but fuck do you need to waste almost half a chapter just because naruto is to dumb to understand a person speaking?? 

At least he didn't screw up the sage's personality. Him being a transcendent wise, timeless being was cool to see.


----------



## demonicsword (Mar 26, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> The fuck you talking about?
> 
> This was the best chapter since Madara was revived.



not sheriff serious


----------



## King BOo (Mar 26, 2014)

*Wow that was lame*

I didn't feel anything for that whole back story, "cooperation" was true power, shut up hagoromo do we seriously need this lesson again.  I swear if the big philosophical revelation that this entire story is building up to is "lets work together!" I'm gonna honestly be sick for a few weeks


----------



## hokage94 (Mar 26, 2014)

jorge2060 88 said:


> Not gonna say the chapter was bad, but... did kishi use almost half of it to make a joke with naruto trying to understand the sage talking because he is just too stupid?? seriously??? He stopped Gai's epic fight with madara for this?? Those pages could be used to so much more!! Come on do the joke, by all means, but fuck do you need to waste almost half a chapter just because naruto is to dumb to understand a person speaking??
> 
> At least he didn't screw up the sage's personality. Him being a transcendent wise, timeless being was cool to see.



Yeah man, aside from the Sage's personality not screwed up. There's LOTS of pages in the manga that could be used for much more. With better usage, their talk could've been done in 2 chapters at least. (considering Kishi likes to drag stuff on for abit)


----------



## Guiness (Mar 26, 2014)

this really isn't well done

as a finale, this leave such a shit taste in my mouth

to know that naruto, the very first manga i ever read (and since then i've about 40 others) will end so lackluster.

kishi really dropped the ball on this tbh


----------



## Jad (Mar 26, 2014)

Half the chapter was trying to get the RS dude to talk normally..........great.......I was so entertained.


----------



## LesExit (Mar 26, 2014)

.....I hate to agree....
I found it really lame too o_____o


----------



## saduj (Mar 26, 2014)

I think better translation is necessary for that part.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 26, 2014)

shit was terrible


----------



## KingBoo (Mar 26, 2014)

yeah well...it did suck. i mean we know that this comic is about friendship and "i am powerful because i have friends." but kishi is a cruel person. constantly has to remind us of this.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 26, 2014)

I smell spirit bomb.....the fight is gonna be shit


----------



## Webbmaster62 (Mar 26, 2014)

it still doesn't change the fact that we sent half a chapter trying to get simple talk outta the guy so naruto could understand...omg..lol


----------



## hokage94 (Mar 26, 2014)

I need to start reading the chapters slower, maybe it won't bother me as much.


----------



## Jad (Mar 26, 2014)

Love - Cooperation - Friendship defeats everything in this world.


----------



## King BOo (Mar 26, 2014)

4N said:


> this really isn't well done
> 
> as a finale, this leave such a shit taste in my mouth
> 
> ...



the last chapter was pretty good action wise...I hope this is the calm before the storm...like I hope he brings back the seriousness with a big bloody scene like "I'm in Hell", and then just stops forcing common sense "morals" into our heads over and over again.  Haku and Zabuza was great, THAT was powerful writing, THAT had meaning in it that sincerely moved me.  If he can do that again somehow with this finale, I won't be so upset about wasted potential like this chapter.  Hagaromo was made into a stupid joke, for absolutely no good reason, nothing about the confrontation felt genuine or realistic, just a gag like a Garfield comic.  This better be the comic relief for something truly dark to come, otherwise yes, kishimoto dropped the ball.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Mar 26, 2014)

This chapter was good. It actually tells us the stakes.


----------



## SSGG (Mar 26, 2014)

What did you expect? Did you honestly think Kishi could come up with something better at this point with all the rehashing he's done already? He's not a revolutionary thinker, that much is obvious.


----------



## Paper flowers (Mar 26, 2014)

it's amazing chapter! We know the new story about SO6P's life


----------



## Biast (Mar 26, 2014)

Jad said:


> Love - Cooperation - Friendship defeats everything in this world.



Ironically, that is true.

And personally, I would give it a 6/10.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Mar 26, 2014)

Actually this is stuff anyone with some sense could have predicted. Obito all but said it back in the land of Iron.

Why are people acting so surprised that the story is going along with what was long foreshadowed?


----------



## Kiyumi (Mar 26, 2014)

*I admit? for some reasons I really liked Naruto this chapter*

I dont know, he reminded me of Part I Naruto.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 26, 2014)

Still processing on it... 

It was awkward, the entire first half was just filler, RS was better off as a mysterious, faceless figure than a boring, weird dude... Some of the revelations were nice, though.


----------



## King BOo (Mar 26, 2014)

SSGG said:


> What did you expect? Did you honestly think Kishi could come up with something better at this point with all the rehashing he's done already? He's not a revolutionary thinker, that much is obvious.



There are deeper things in this manga than what this chapter illustrates, there is darkness and mature plots, they just seemed to be pushed aside as fast as possible to get back to "lets hold hands and our love to shine bright to overcome darkness!" then the bad guy becomes good, its like the grinch who stole christmas over and over but with blood and convoluted ninja politics thrown in.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 26, 2014)

Loved the chapter. 

By far my favorite chapter since Madara was revived (might be tied with Obito's betrayal of Madara or when he saved Naruto though).


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Mar 26, 2014)

Naruto a reincarnation of the Rikudou Sennin's younger son Ashura? I like! He also had a very similar cloak power to Naruto's own also, which is something I really didn't expect. Why do I have a feeling the older brother's chakra is inside Sasuke and Madara?


----------



## StickaStick (Mar 26, 2014)

I honestly feel the other way. The last panel before this chapter with Naruto conscious was him in absolute shock at losing the Kyuubi and now he's acting all goofy and shit around the SOT6Ps? Come on man. He should be in serious mode right now.


----------



## iJutsu (Mar 26, 2014)

There was too much filler talk. The first half was literally just yakking on about speech patterns.


----------



## King BOo (Mar 26, 2014)

Descent of the Lion said:


> Actually this is stuff anyone with some sense could have predicted. Obito all but said it back in the land of Iron.
> 
> Why are people acting so surprised that the story is going along with what was long foreshadowed?



It was a very simple story with one brother that believed love was necessary for peace and the other power.  When Obito explained it it was simple and much less literal and more of a folk tale, it worked that way as a little folk tale that had a simple moral.  But this chapter makes it seem like that little folk tales message could be all this manga is trying to prove, which is really fucking ironic when you look at how precise Obito's tale was and how long Naruto is, if you write an epic this big with this many characters and sub plots and mini lessons and pretty damn good quotes coming together then the final conflict shouldn't just be "power of togetherness vs power of angsty aloneness" because really that was beautifully wrapped up with Obito's defeat, lets move the fuck on too something else now since we got the damn point...


----------



## Deana (Mar 26, 2014)

Agreed with OP, when Kishi makes him more like his true self (Kushina Jr instead of Minato Jr) he's at his best.


----------



## King BOo (Mar 26, 2014)

Jad said:


> Love - Cooperation - Friendship defeats everything in this world.



Don't be surprised when One Piece shoves that even harder down your throat in its finale


----------



## Lord Aizen (Mar 26, 2014)

Half the chapter was a complete waste of time probably the most wasted panels in naruto history but this information on the bros ,kaguya  her son was needed


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Mar 26, 2014)

King BOo said:


> It was a very simple story with one brother that believed love was necessary for peace and the other power.  When Obito explained it it was simple and much less literal and more of a folk tale, it worked that way as a little folk tale that had a simple moral.  But this chapter makes it seem like that little folk tales message could be all this manga is trying to prove, which is really fucking ironic when you look at how precise Obito's tale was and how long Naruto is, if you write an epic this big with this many characters and sub plots and mini lessons and pretty damn good quotes coming together then the final conflict shouldn't just be "power of togetherness vs power of angsty aloneness" because really that was beautifully wrapped up with Obito's defeat, lets move the fuck on too something else now since we got the damn point...



This only shows the fundamental difference between the sides of the board. Naruto, however, has always been about the characters. It just has never been Full Metal Alchemist or Serial Experiment Lain.  If there is some overall message, I'm sure it'll be resolved in their fight, not in the preamble. But ultimately its the fate of Naruto and Sasuke which is important.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 26, 2014)

What I want: Some action
What I expected: Powerpoint presentation
What I got: Word document


----------



## Glutamminajr (Mar 26, 2014)

So Naruto is Ashura's reincarnation...and Rikudou had more or less the same mentality as his first son.But seeing his younger son (a later bloomer) acquiring his own talents and power later and in the meanwhile understanding the concept of cooperation and such,he decided to make his younger son his true successor....well it seems interesting.
Funny encounter by the way:rofl


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 26, 2014)

*Waste of chapter, we already knew all that*

Nothing new this chapter only this:

1- Name of rabit goddes of his mother.
2- He had a brother. 
3= Names of the younger and older son. 

Could be cover in one page. WASTE OF CHAPTER.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 26, 2014)

Actually laughed. Poor guy.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 26, 2014)

srsly nothing notable to go WOW over


----------



## eluna (Mar 26, 2014)

At least we could finally see the Rikudou face, but yeah this chapter was a kick in the balls who expect the 8 gates fight


----------



## Gortef (Mar 26, 2014)

Naruto trying to get him speak so that he'd understand was rather hilarious


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 26, 2014)

Hagoromo had a brother ? How surprising.
His sons hated each other for no reason ?  How surprising.

Kishimoto is predictable and extremely boring. Brother theme ran its course. Just let go you son of a bitch.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Mar 26, 2014)

I didn't care too much for the brother addition because now that raises unnecessary questions. It'd only make sense if Kishimoto was trying to incorporate some legitimacy back into the Byakugan's relation to the Sharingan...


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2014)

Eh, I thought the first 8 pages or so was a waste, but I actually loved the chapter regardless.


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 26, 2014)

I loved the chapter,,,, 
there are soo many things that  are needed to be explained properly  
1- It wasnt jus hagoromo that defeated the juubi,,,, his brother diid too,,,, 
2- who has hagoromos brother,, what were his ideals,,, and what exactly happened to him.. 
3- I want Madara to be Indras reincarnation,,, that would make more sense and would be more interesting,, 
4- How did Ashura have something like the kyuubi and Indra something like PS,,, 
5- Where the fk is kaguya froom,, and why does she look soo different from the first chapter where she was introduced??


----------



## Weapon (Mar 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> Eh, I thought the first 8 pages or so was a waste, but I actually loved the chapter regardless.



The second half which was filled with so much detail sort of made me wanted more, which could of been done if the comedic relief and confusion at the start was substituted for more backstory. I mean, it wasn't too bad but I definitely understand what you mean. 

What's with all these people saying the chapter was a waste of time completely, I don't understand some peoples logic sometimes.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 26, 2014)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> I didn't care too much for the brother addition because now that raises unnecessary questions*. It'd only make sense if Kishimoto was trying to incorporate some legitimacy back into the Byakugan's relation to the Sharingan*...



This will be the moment to talk about uzumaki and byakugan.


----------



## Animal Realm (Mar 26, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Hagoromo had a brother ? How surprising.
> His sons hated each other for no reason ?  How surprising.
> 
> Kishimoto is predictable and extremely boring. Brother theme ran its course. Just let go you son of a bitch.



Yeah, I remember all the threads you made about Rikudo Sennin's brother. You really called it. So predictable.

Oh wait.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 26, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Nothing new this chapter only this:
> 
> 1- Name of rabit goddes of his mother.
> 2- He had a brother.
> ...



We already knew his mothers name.
so only number 2 and 3 is new info.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Mar 26, 2014)

I must be a complete weirdo to like this chapter then.


----------



## Supersentaiguy (Mar 26, 2014)

*Predictable and annoying*

This manga is turning into a naruto jerk fest. Everything special is always given to Naruto, and everyone is basically cheering him, or saying how he is amazing at this point.

BRB can already predict that the older brother reincarnated in Sasuke, and the Naruto and Sasuke will work together to defeat Madara by releasing the Jubii from him.


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 26, 2014)

At least we got to see how smoking hot Kaguya was.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 26, 2014)

What's the series called again?:ho


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Mar 26, 2014)

I guess this is around the time the crybabies come out.

9/10 chapter, bitches.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Mar 26, 2014)

*Boring asspull chapter...*

I wanted more of dat Gai 

Instead we get the hermit just appear in naruto's mindout of nowhere...


----------



## Sin3dd (Mar 26, 2014)

Chapter 670: The Creator...!!/The Beginning...!!
Naruto meets the Sage of the Six Paths...the first half of this chapter was boring *just like that chapter with Might Dai - Gai father*, no meaning at all and Naruto acted like a retarded.
So, that means Naruto is Ashura reincarnated and Sasuke must be Indra reincarnated. I wonder if Sasuke & Naruto will have the Last Fight.
Buddhism religion...oh, this reincarnation...I can't believe some people believe in this. lol.
Next week I predict that this story will continue. I have a question if someone knows: How did Ashura and Indra died? I think that Indra probably killed Ashura in the war? Will Naruto face the same fate as Ashura?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 26, 2014)

Loved the chapter, but not the first pages. They really pissed me off. Also, I don't want to make a thread about it, but could it be that Hagoromo's brother is the ancestor to Hyuuga's, which have been neglected during all this Senju, Uchiha and Uzumaki descending from Rikkudou?


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 26, 2014)

Indra was drop dead gorgeous. No wonder the Uchiha were filled to the brim with Bishounen. It feels like Kishi is demonizing being a loner and being naturally talented. Hagoromo, Imma call you Hag from now on. You certainly look like one and the name fits.


----------



## Frazzle (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm thinking Madara will be a reincarnation of the Sages brother, in the panel where both brothers are fighting the juubi the second brother bears a striking resemblance to Madara.


----------



## Kinjutsu05 (Mar 26, 2014)

*Latest chapter sheds new light on Rinnegan*

As Madara stated, to obtain the Rinnegan you must combine the powers of Indra(Uchiha) and Ashura(Senju, Uzumaki).  

I think this should prove that Hashirama's cells are not required for this to occur.  I believe that the Senju or Uzumaki DNA itself could make the transformation occur.  Meaning not just Hashirama's DNA.  Im not saying that any random senju/uzumaki DNA would work, but what i mean is that with the latest developments it seems that Ashura didnt possess Mokuton anyways.

I know i could be wrong and may be criticized, but after reading the chapter, it seems that what Hagoromo said about Naruto being Ashura's incarnate, that in theory even Naruto's DNA combined with an EMS Uchiha could produce the necessary situation for the Rinnegan to be awakened.


----------



## WizzzeR (Mar 26, 2014)

*I knew it, i knew it all along!*


----------



## Kinjutsu05 (Mar 26, 2014)

*Latest chapter confirms*

The latest chapter confirms, that there will be a shitstorm of new theories and possibilities.   I dont even know where to start, but i can guarantee that we will have more questions come up about Lineages, powers and abilities origins, and a whole bunch of questions come up after the whole Kaguya having 2 sons revelation.

Im interested in what lies ahead,  it may just be me, but my interest had waned over the past months with the whole war arc.  For the first time in a while, im looking forward to the flashbacks, and plotholes that may be answered/filled.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Mar 26, 2014)

I like the fact that it actually happened 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kinjutsu05 (Mar 26, 2014)

Am i the only person who feels like this is a possibility?


----------



## Scizor (Mar 26, 2014)

Indra's awesome.

Needs fanart.


----------



## Jagger (Mar 26, 2014)

Hashirama's DNA isn't strictly the only one that can be used to obtain the Rinnegan, however, for the likes of Madara, Orochimaru or Kabuto, the only source of a good piece of DNA that is the closest to the original son of Rikkudo was Hashirama's.

The YS' corpse is long gone, but Hashirama is a "recent" person compared to him.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Mar 26, 2014)

I always confuse, what Hashi is in Senju? Only his DNA has Mokuton, only his DNA can open Rinnegan, only his DNA favor the Sharingan, how about other Senjus? Not even Asura had Mokuton but Hashi? 

OT: I still think Hashi's cell is needed, not even Tobi gets Madara's interest despite having the nearest blood with Hashi. If other Uzumaki and Senju can work, no one will spend so long time on Hashi's cell, Kabuto and Oro can just use Karin as final sample.


----------



## Datakim (Mar 26, 2014)

I think most people agree that any Senju/Uzumaki would potentially work. Hashiramas chakra is just the most potent for some reason which is why everyone wants his. So Madara for example wanted his DNA, to maximize the chance of success.

Could be something like:
Hashiramas DNA+EMS=90% prob. of rinnegan awakening
Narutos DNA+EMS=80% prob. of rinnegan awakening (gave Naruto a boost since he used to be Ashura)
Kushinas DNA+EMS=70% prob. of rinnegan awakening
Tobiramas DNA+EMS=50% prob. of rinnegan awakening
Tsunades DNA+EMS=30% prob. of rinnegan awakening
Karins DNA+EMS=2% prob. of rinnegan awakening


----------



## DeK3iDE (Mar 26, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I have such a bad feeling that due to that stupid RS meeting, Madara defeating Gai will be off-paneled.


i can only speak for myself when i say i will lol hard if Madara ends up doing that to Gai for a 2nd time


----------



## SasukeHokage (Mar 27, 2014)

Woooooahh what a chapter!!! 

Not the best we've had in a long time but meting the sage of six paths must have had everyone glued to their screen!! Some points that no one seemed to mention that I'd really like to get out there is :

1) I saw on a you tube review a reaction to ridikou senins 'third rinnegan' on his forehead and how they thought it was awesome that he had a third rinegan.. Did no one bloody notice how similar that looks to hidden leafs forehead protected emblem??? Also Ashura seemed to have the forehead protector without the emblem sooo to much of a coincidence there.

2) ridikou senin said that he and his brother sealed the jubi on themselves not himself and this made me think of a mistranslation.. However I noticed that the staff of ridikou senin is a fusion of madaras and obitos staff. Look at it on page . so that made me think too many half's. Could be unrelated but who knows.

3) I wasnt against naruto getting rinnegan I just always thought that it would be more fiting for sasuke. Think about it ocular jutsus are his thing.. Naruto getting the rinegan would be the equivilant of sasuke becoming a jinchuriki. After this chapter I am against naruto getting the rinegan since he is the reincarnation of ashura not indura. Its just not his thing! Now if sasuke gets the rinegan I'm ok with that.

4) I saw some people commenting on how sasuke being the presumed induras reincarnation should get a meeting with ridikou senin. I agree, maybe he can give sasuke rinegan )) but before that I am more excited to see what being ashuras reincarnation means and if he'll get some power up or something.

5) isnt anyone curious of what ninshuu is?


----------



## takL (Mar 28, 2014)

in the raw hagoromo says he has met many raincarnations. his 2 sons have reincarnated many a times. and naruto is the current one of ashura.
and appearently 
naruto happened to have more things in common with the original than the others.


----------



## vered (Mar 28, 2014)

takL said:


> in the raw hagoromo says he has met many raincarnations. his 2 sons have reincarnated many a times. and naruto is the current one of ashura.
> and appearently
> naruto happened to have more things in common with the original than the others.



meaning RS has continued "living" as a form of energy/chakra all this time?
He has met all these reincarnations of his sons through time, does that mean he time travels?
Or perhaps his spirit is connected to the spirits of his sons? though RS appears to live like an omnipotent sort of form without incarnating himself.


----------



## takL (Mar 28, 2014)

vered said:


> meaning RS has continued "living" as a form of energy/chakra all this time?
> He has met all these reincarnations of his sons through time, does that mean he time travels?
> Or perhaps his spirit is connected to the spirits of his sons? though RS appears to live like an omnipotent sort of form without incarnating himself.



"dont ask me more than one question at once....Im already a long dead antediluvian.
a monk who's been just a drift of chakra floating about in this world through generations to see out how ninshu(=nin creed)  turns out..."


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 28, 2014)

takL said:


> in the raw hagoromo says he has met many raincarnations. his 2 sons have reincarnated many a times. and naruto is the current one of ashura.
> and appearently
> naruto happened to have more things in common with the original than the others.



So far Sasuke isnt joined in the conversation with Naruto and Hogomaro.


----------



## vered (Mar 28, 2014)

takL said:


> "dont ask me more than one question at once....Im already a long dead antediluvian.
> a monk who's been just a drift of chakra floating about in this world through generations to see out how ninshu(=nin creed)  turns out..."



can you translate what he says in the first page?
where he confirms that he met Narutos predecessors?
Link removed
and the part where he confirms he has precognition,premonition etc... in this page:
Link removed


----------



## Cloudane (Mar 28, 2014)

Gosh Naruto was annoying in this one.  I know he's written as a bit of a boorish dumbass sometimes, but come on!

Quite some exposition too, it's like 4 years of story in one chapter.  Makes a change 

So the older brother is obviously the founder of the Uchiha. We get it.  Now what?


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 28, 2014)

sexy thing


----------



## Star★Platinum (Mar 28, 2014)

_What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little nin? I’ll have you know I graduated top of my clan the Uchiha, and I’ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Konoha, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. I am trained in ninjutsu warfare and I’m the top juubi in the entire timeline of the fucking world. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with spouting that shit to me over the battlefield? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret Zetsu clones across the great five nations and your whereabouts is being traced right now so you better prepare for the meteors, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You’re fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that’s just with my kinjustsu. Not only am I extensively trained in Taijutsu, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the Rinnegan and Sharingan and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little “clever” alliance was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking kunai. But you couldn’t, you didn’t, and now you’re paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. You’re fucking dead, Nardo._


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 28, 2014)

now i get why i had a dejavu feeling:


----------



## Picaso del Torro (Mar 29, 2014)

^purewin....


----------



## Klue (Mar 29, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> So far Sasuke isnt joined in the conversation with Naruto and Hogomaro.



Ugh, so?


----------



## Picaso del Torro (Mar 29, 2014)

loool so all those times the bijuu said "naruto is the rikudos...!!" they actually meant "naruto is the rikudos son's...!! im just glad nardo doesnt look lije hago, even better that he doesnt look like ashura, did you guys notice that hagos staff is a combo of madaras and obitos. but when he fought the jubi, he had obitos type and his brother had madaras


----------



## Klue (Mar 29, 2014)

Picaso del Torro said:


> loool so all those times the bijuu said "naruto is the rikudos...!!" they actually meant "naruto is the rikudos son's...!! im just glad nardo doesnt look lije hago, even better that he doesnt look like ashura, did you guys notice that hagos staff is a combo of madaras and obitos. but when he fought the jubi, he had obitos type and his brother had madaras



When he fought the Juubi, he held the same staff he has now.


----------



## Picaso del Torro (Mar 29, 2014)

loool so all those times the bijuu said "naruto is the rikudos...!!" they actually meant "naruto is the rikudos son's...!! im just glad nardo doesnt look lije hago, even better that he doesnt look like ashura, did you guys notice that hagos staff is a combo of madaras and obitos. but when he fought the jubi, he had obitos type and his brother had madaras type. could it be that he killed his bro and took his jubi part. we're probably going to get some shit plot about how his brother was also evil, i hope kaguya and her race of (planetbusting) demon people gtom another dimension are the final villains, then i can get faster than light and planetary (omniverse) feats to confront marvel top tiers in the battledome


----------



## Klue (Mar 29, 2014)

Picaso, your post made me.....






<------


----------



## Picaso del Torro (Mar 29, 2014)

loool so all those times the bijuu said "naruto is the rikudos...!!" they actually meant "naruto is the rikudos son's...!! im just glad nardo doesnt look lije hago, even better that he doesnt look like ashura, did you guys notice that hagos staff is a combo of madaras and obitos. but when he fought the jubi, he had obitos type and his brother had madaras type. could it be that he killed his bro and took his jubi part. we're probably going to get some shit plot about how his brother was also evil, i hope kaguya and her race of (planetbusting) demon people gtom another dimension are the final villains, then i can get faster than light and planetary (omniverse) feats to confront marvel top tiers in the battledome...


----------



## Picaso del Torro (Mar 29, 2014)

loool so all those times the bijuu said "naruto is the rikudos...!!" they actually meant "naruto is the rikudos son's...!! im just glad nardo doesnt look lije hago, even better that he doesnt look like ashura, did you guys notice that hagos staff is a combo of madaras and obitos. but when he fought the jubi, he had obitos type and his brother had madaras type. could it be that he killed his bro and took his jubi part. we're probably going to get some shit plot about how his brother was also evil, i hope kaguya and her race of (planetbusting) demon people gtom another dimension are the final villains, then i can get faster than light and planetary (omniverse) feats to confront marvel top tiers in the battledome.....


----------



## Klue (Mar 29, 2014)

Picasco, stop spamming.


----------



## Picaso del Torro (Mar 29, 2014)

sorry. didnt know it was posted the first time, can the mods delete the extra. but serioisly, im just waiting for high tier feats, i thought juubito jink madara and 8 gates gai would ne moonbusting, especially after datmeteor; but they disappointed


----------



## Klue (Mar 29, 2014)

Picaso del Torro said:


> sorry. didnt know it was posted the first time, can the mods delete the extra. but serioisly, im just waiting for high tier feats, i thought juubito jink madara and 8 gates gai would ne moonbusting, especially after datmeteor; but they disappointed



Don't worry about it bro, and fuck the mods.


----------



## takL (Mar 29, 2014)

vered said:


> can you translate what he says in the first page?
> where he confirms that he met Narutos predecessors?
> He did it again at the end of this chapter.
> and the part where he confirms he has precognition,premonition etc... in this page:
> He did it again at the end of this chapter.




Naruto: where am I..?
Am I...... dead?
*Hagoromo: On what grounds do thou confirm death?
Hagoromo: Thine ethical perspective for death differs from that of our time, I shall say.*
(It's spineless of you) *to easily replace thyself with the word 'dead'....
Have some mettle, thou neophyte.*
Naruto: ........ Who?
*Hagoromo: albeit an apropos question hereat...
I have some anxiety as to whether upon thy hearing my name it will dovetail with ye gen of (/on?) forerunners.....*
(≒I wonder if you ever heard of my name from older guys)
naruto:!

Hagoromo: I am he who accomplishes peace and order...
Hagoromo, by name.
Naruto: .....
Naruto:.........

*Hagoromo: that (in) return...
I've read the presage of such a situation (=an awkward pause) to come myself. *
(≒i kinda knew my name wouldnt mean jackshit to you.)



Matrix XZ said:


> So far Sasuke isnt joined in the conversation with Naruto and Hogomaro.



sorry? does my post have anything to do with that?


----------



## Super Chief (Mar 29, 2014)

So, after rereading the MS version again for the fifth time, am I to understand that

Hagoromo had a brother whom helped him defeat the Jūbi,
that Hagoromo and his brother BOTH sealed the Jūbi into themselves
and that the bijū were split from the half inside Hagoromo,
meaning that the other half of the Jūbi is still intact?


----------



## takL (Mar 29, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> [*]that Hagoromo and his brother BOTH sealed the Jūbi into themselves
> [*]and that the bijū were split from the half inside Hagoromo,
> [*]meaning that the other half of the Jūbi is still intact?
> [/LIST]



not in the raw im afraid.


----------



## Super Chief (Mar 29, 2014)

takL said:


> not in the raw im afraid.



Thank fuck.

Have you got a translation of what Hagoromo actually said?


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 29, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> We already knew his mothers name.
> so only number 2 and 3 is new info.



That actually makes it worst. 



Necessary Evil said:


> I must be a complete weirdo to like this chapter then.



Yes you are, been here in narutoforums, is proof of it. 



Revy said:


> At least we got to see how smoking hot Kaguya was.


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 29, 2014)

How did people not get anything new from this chapter. Hagoromo just revealed that he did not split his sons into Yin and Yang. That One son got both his Physical DNA Genetics and his Spiritual Chakra Genetics while Indra Didn't get the Chakra Genetics.  That is the biggest piece of info Because it completely destroys the whole Uchiha reasoning that Senju DNA is needed to use some powers of the Uchiha Clan. It gives hints to what the Uchiha curse actually is and how bad the powers have fallen from the original. It made the Izanagi spam war make sense. Its clear up alot of confusion. This has been the best information chapter we have received since Juubi's existence was revealed. Not only that but we learn that the The Sage had a brother and that theirs another piece of the Juubi.  I hope kishi piles more in.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 29, 2014)

its the start of the flashback we got the basics i did not mind the chapter. i like RS design and the new info his brother, asura being naruto and the start of the brothers fight in the end.


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Mar 29, 2014)

You left out the information we learned about his sons, the implication of Kaguya being an otherworldly being and the fact that Naruto is the reincarnation of Ashura


----------



## Weapon (Mar 29, 2014)

Gabe said:


> its the start of the flashback we got the basics i did not mind the chapter. i like RS design and the new info his brother, asura being naruto and the start of the brothers fight in the end.



You can't win man, they will never understand this.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 29, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Hagoromo had a brother ? How surprising.
> His sons hated each other for no reason ?  How surprising.
> 
> Kishimoto is predictable and extremely boring. Brother theme ran its course. Just let go you son of a bitch.



There was a reason why Indra hated Ashura. The RS himself made sure of it.

He basically pitted his sons against one another, then spent the next several thousand years bitching about it.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 30, 2014)

Either we could do without this entire background arc . . . or this Hagoromo is the true Big Bad.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 30, 2014)

Will we learned that Hagoromo is a time travelling ghost I can honestly say I wasn't expecting that


----------



## Stan Lee (Mar 30, 2014)

We learned that he didn't create ninjustsu.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 30, 2014)

Eh,

I can't even imagine the current NF posters being around in 04-05. You guys wouldn't be able to handle it at all. Waste of a chapter, you guys don't have any idea.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 31, 2014)

So you are telling me that RS comes from Kishi ass and says:

- I have a brother
- My mom came from another planet
- Yes you can call me an alien/ extraterrestrial
- My mom only came here to eat the fruit
- My mom had power over the entire planet.
- They call my mom the rabbit= see rabbit and moon mythology 
- The jubi was split in half, body and chakra for me, intel and other shit to my brother.


But dont mind ALL OF THAT, you just need to know you are posses by a ghost. 

On top of it, 
-Naruto was suppose to be the reincarnation of RS
- NO BODY TALKS ABOUT JIRAYA WORDS when he saw Nagato, everyone forgets literaly and exactly what he said. 
- Now Naruto is suppose to be the Son reincarnation/ It does not make any sense.

Kyubi even said Naruto was the reincarnation of the RS EVEN ALL THE OTHER BIJU AGREE


----------



## King BOo (Apr 1, 2014)

Descent of the Lion said:


> This only shows the fundamental difference between the sides of the board. Naruto, however, has always been about the characters. It just has never been Full Metal Alchemist or Serial Experiment Lain.  If there is some overall message, I'm sure it'll be resolved in their fight, not in the preamble. But ultimately its the fate of Naruto and Sasuke which is important.



Funny you mention Fullmetal Alchemsit since that's exactly what I'm hoping Naruto does NOT turn out like.  Yes it was a heady series all the way up until the end, when the "truth" that god tol Edward was..FRIENDSHIP!  Even Envy's character failed me when his entire angst breakdown was lack of FRIENDSHIP!  Such a letdown...Naruto so far I feel has handled the same concepts as FMA but better and more realistically, so I'm hoping the ending doesn't completely underwhelm me philosophically, because characters like Itachi and even Pain helped me grow as an individual and i think they had some great quotes, imo naruto is the most motivational thing i've ever read and deals with big concepts.  So if the end is just typical shonen dribble, then I'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Apr 1, 2014)

takL said:


> Naruto: where am I..?
> Am I...... dead?
> *Hagoromo: On what grounds do thou confirm death?
> Hagoromo: Thine ethical perspective for death differs from that of our time, I shall say.*
> ...



Apropos? 

Kishi has been watching too much Matrix.


----------

